# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  δεν αντεχω αλλο να ζω με ζαλη ασταθεια...

## ζωζα

καλημερα..ειμαι παλια στο φορουμ..ειμαι 27 και απο τα 13 υποφερω απο κρισεις πανικου..χαπια δεν θελω να παρω.ομοιοπαθητικη εκανα για λιγο.ισως την αρχισω παλι..σε μονιμη βαΣη εχω ατονια ασταθεια και ψιλοζαλαδες.ελεος δεν μπορω να κανωψ τιποτα..κανεις αλλο με αυτο το φρικτο προβλημα που ειναι τα ιδια σκατα με μενα?καμια λυση υπαρχει..τωρα εχω και παιδακι 8 μηνων..και σκεφτομαι τι ζωη θα του προσφερω με ολα αυτα?

----------


## lilium

Aγαπητη Ζωζα.
Πρωτα απο ολα εχεις παει
σε παθολόγο?Εκεινος θα σε κατευθυνει.Είχα και γω στο παρελθον πολυ συχνα το αισθημα οτι εσβηνα, πηγα 2 φορες στο νοσοκομειο γι αυτο.
Εκανα εξετασεις και δε μου βρικαν τιποτα.Τωρα δεν εχω ζαλαδες ιδιαιτερα αλλα εχω πολλα άλλα.Με εχει παρει απο κατω δε τρωω, κοιμαμαι πολύ καιολα τα σχετικα.Ββεβαια θα παω στο ψυχολογο μεσ στη βδομαδα.
1) Απεκλεισε το παραγοντα παθολογια
2)Πηγαινε σε ψυχολόγο.
Σου ευχομαι καλη τυχη γιατι ειναι κρίμα να βασανιζεσαι σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα, και εγω εχω τοσα και αλλα τοσα

----------


## researcher

ναι να πας σε παθολογο 

σου ευχομαι να περασει

και σου ευχομαι υπομονη


http://blogs.zdnet.com/open-source/images/sick-dog.jpg

----------


## oneofthosedays

se katalavainw apoluta!!!ola arxisan prin 2 xronia otan exasa ena agaphmeno proswpo...meta apo ayto oatn skeftomai h akouw gia arrwsties h thanato katarrew...ta klassika zalades stomaxoponos piesh kai moudiasma sto kefali tremoulo pantou nomizw oti kati exw...arrwstofovikh exw ginei...thn prwth fora pou to epatha den afhsa giatro gia giatro mexri kai axonikh ekana...e den vrhkan tpt kai phga tlk se psixologo...pistevw mono sou to nikas dn xreiazontai oute farmaka oute tpt syzhthsh me tn eayto sou...hmoun gia ena xrono kala mexri pou prin ena mhna exasa ton pappou mou kai ola epanhlthan...distixws..alla oso eimaste kala tha to polemame...perimenw pali ti kales mou meres ...mexri tote pathainw kriseis panikou ,syzhtaw me tn eayto mou kai ftou ki apo thn arxh...;)


kai ola ayta me polu dosh xioumor(meta th mish wra ths krishs vevaia kai afu dw oti dn epatha tpt gia mia akomh fora):p

----------


## ζωζα

εχω παει σε παθολογο..εκανα αιματος,αξονικη,πηγα σε οφθαλμιατρο και ωρλ..τιποτα δεν βρηκαν..εγω παντως υποφερω..οταν παω δε καπου ολα χειροτερευουν ..δεν ειμαι για γαμους βαφτισεις κηδειες συνεστιασεις υπηρεσιες ουρες και τα λοιπα..πεθαινωωωωωωω

----------


## oneofthosedays

χαχα σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα..πριν λιγο πηγα για καφε και εφυγα αρον αρον γτ ζαλιζομουν ενιωθα πως θα πεσω και θα γινω και ρεζιλι!!!
μονο στο σπιτι νιωθω μια σχετικη σιγουρια αλλα τι να κανω που σπουδαζω πολυ μακρια απο τσ δικουσ μου???κρισεισ ,υπομονη,και πολυωρεσ τηλεφωνικες συζητησεισ με τη μαμα...

----------


## πεννυ

Καλησπερα σε όλους. Είμαι καινούργιο μελος στην παρέα και εχω και εγώ εντονο πρόβλημα άγχους. Εχω δυο αγόρια 9 και 7 χρονών και ο μικρός μου έχει σπαστική τετραπληγία και εγκεφαλική παράλυση. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο εκτός από αυτό το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε και προβλημα υγειας στον πατέρα μου και τώρα είναι στο πολύ τελευταίο στάδιο της νοσου στο νοσοκομείο. Από τον Απρίλιο εχω μουδιασματα στο κεφάλι, κρίσεις πανικου και κατευθείαν πήγα σε νευρολογο που μου είπε οτι είναι εντονο άγχος. Εχω παει και σε άλλο νευρολογο για μαγνητική εγκεφάλου επειδή φοβάμαι για το χειρότερο αλλα μου είπε ότι δεν είναι τίποτα και ετσι δεν έκανα. Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο και παίρνω τα seroxat καθε πρωί ένα. Αλλες φορές είμαι καλά άλλες όχι. Ειδικά όταν υπάρξει κάποιο θεμα με το μικρό μου παιδί ή με το πατερα μου. Τωρα ξεκίνησα ψυχολογο και πάλι αλλες φορες ανακουφίζομαι άλλες όχι. Αυτές τις μέρες που έχει επιδεινωθεί και η υγεία του πατέρα μου έχω κάποιες αστάθειες, νιώθω τελείως χαμένη και αφηρημένη και σαν να είναι το κεφάλι μου άδειο από οτιδήποτε. Ενώ ξέρω ότι είναι από το άγχος που περνάω δεν ανακουφίζομαι. Ειναι φυσιολογικά όλα αυτα; Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος που τα έχει περάσει.

----------


## ζωζα

πεννυ μου ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικα οσα νιωθεις.γιατι εχεις δυο σοβαρα προβληματα που σε καταβαλουν.σου ευχομαι κουραγιο και δυναμη για να τα αντιμετωπισεις.εγω εχω κρισεις πανικου χωρις να υπαρχει κατι πολυ ασχημο στην ζωη μου..αλλα ολο αγχωνομαι..ειδικα με τα οικονομικα αλλα πιστευω οτι εχω και αρρωστοφοβια..τι να πω..ρε παιδια.πεννυ μου ο γιος σου απο τι εοαθε την τετραπληγια?συγνωμη αν ειμαι αδιακριτη.απο ενδιαφερον ρωταω

----------


## ζωζα

εχω 20 μερες ξεκινησει ομοιοπαθητικη.χτες με επιασε πολυ ασταθεια ζαλη τρεμουλο .τι να κανω παλι παθολογικες εξετασεις ωαπο την αρχη?αγχος να ειναι εξαρση?οταν ζαλιζεστε πολυ τι φαρμακο περνετε να συνελθετε?sos δεν ειμαι καλα

----------


## m.monkey

> εχω 20 μερες ξεκινησει ομοιοπαθητικη.χτες με επιασε πολυ ασταθεια ζαλη τρεμουλο .τι να κανω παλι παθολογικες εξετασεις ωαπο την αρχη?αγχος να ειναι εξαρση?οταν ζαλιζεστε πολυ τι φαρμακο περνετε να συνελθετε?sos δεν ειμαι καλα


Έχω βαρεθεί να πηγαίνω για εξετάσεις κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Ζάλη αστάθεια και τρέμουλο σε καθημερινή βάση εδώ και 2,5 μήνες, δεν πάω πουθενά μόνη μου και δεν οδηγώ γιατί φοβάμαι μη μου ρθει τίποτα στο δρόμο και χτυπήσω κανέναν άνθρωπο. Συνήθως δε επιδεινώνεται γύρω στη 1 με 2 το μεσημέρι που έχει περάσει περίπου ένα 4ωρο από την ώρα που έχω φάει το πρωινό μου και αρχίζω να πεινάω. Αν δε φάω κάτι αμέσως χειροτερεύει ακόμα περισσότερο και μετά δεν έχω δύναμη ούτε καν να φάω. Είμαι βέβαια 10 κιλά κάτω από το κανονικό μου, αλλά αυτά τα συμπτώματα δεν τα είχα ποτέ κι ας πέρναγε ολόκληρη μέρα χωρίς να φάω τίποτα. Τότε το βάρος μου ήταν κανονικό όμως αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό. Ίσως και λόγω του χαμηλού μου βάρους να νιώθω αυτήν την αδυναμία και μετά αγχώνομαι, οπότε πυροδοτούνται και τα υπόλοιπα συμπτώματα (ζάλη, αστάθεια). Τα έχω βέβαια και σε άσχετες φάσεις και ώρες της ημέρας αλλά συνήθως είναι πιο έντονα τότε.

----------


## ζωζα

m.monkey εσυ τι κανεις για ολα αυτα?εγω απλα δεν ζ ω...υπολειτουργω σαν να λεμε..

----------


## thanasisGR

η ομοιοπαθητική μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει αλλα μπορεί και όχι... να ξέρεις πάντως ότι κατά την διάκρεια τις ομοιοπαθητικής θεραπείας τα συμτώματα θα γίνουνε πιο έντονα για κάποιες μέρες... δεν χρειάζεται όμως να ανησυχήσεις.. 

τώρα σχετικά με την ζαλάδα.. νιώθεις σα να σε ζαλίζουνε τα ματια σου και αυτό σου προκαλεί την αστάθεια ε? σίγουρα θα νιώθεις ψυχολογικά πολύ πεσμένη από αυτή την κατάσταση.. 

μια ερώτηση μονο... νιώθεις κάτι σαν χάσιμο μαζί με ζαλάδα και αστάθεια? και έχεις έντονη επιθυμία για ύπνο?

σε ρωτάω γιατί είχα πέραση και εγώ σε κάποια φάση αυτό το πράγμα και ήτανε πολύ ενοχλητικό... νιώθεις μια εξάντληση και απίστευτη κούραση... σε καταλαβαίνω παρα πολύ..

----------


## Κωνστ@ντίνα :-)

*αχ ζωζα μου.................οντωσ φρικτο το θεματακι.....σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.....ολη μερα νοιωθω λες και ειμαι σε ενα καραβι με 10 μποφορ αερα......ποτε τα μποφορ ανεβαινουν ποτε κατεβαινουν και γω δε ξερω απο που θα μουρθει.........κυκλοφορω και οπλοφορω μενα οινοπνευμα στο χερι και να σου οι εισπνοες...........δεν περπαταω σχεδον καθολου και παντου ειδικα στη δουλεια εχω φτιαξει θεσεισ ασφαλειασ για να καθομαι με τη μια οταν κινουμαι απο γραφειο σε γραφειο....μη κανω λιγα βηματα παραπανω .....αν βγω εκτοσ προυπολογισμου βηματων αναβει το λαμπακι του πανικου, να σου οι τασεισ λιποθυμιασ και παει λεγοντασ.......εχω ξεχασει να περπαταω...εχω σταματησει πολλεσ δραστηριοτητεσ οπωσ σουπερ μαρκετ, τραπεζεσ εκκλησιεσ κ.λ.π............οταν εκανα αγωγη με αγχολυτικα ειχα συνελθει αρκετα, σχεδον τελειως, απλα εχω επιλεξει πως δε θελω αλλα χημικα στο σωμα μου.......ολα ειναι θεμα μυαλου εφοσον εχουν αποκλειστει παθολογικα αιτια........αν με ρωτησεισ ειλικρινα δε ξερω να σου δωσω μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση για τη λυση......νομιζω οτι το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να αποδεκτουμε αυτο που μασ συμβαινει και με εξυπνουσ τροπουσ να το παραμερησουμε.....απο μασ τρεφεται και μονο εμεισ μπορουμε να το εκμηδενισουμε....οι τροποι για το καθενα διαφορετικοι.......εγω δεν εχω παιδι ακομα και αυτεσ τισ μερεσ το χω ριξει λιγο στην προσευχη στην ασκηση στη σωστη διατροφη και στο να σουταρω λιγο ατομα και καταστασεισ που με αγχωνουν.......κανω μικρα βηματακια απο την αρχη σαν μικρο παιδι που τωρα τα μαθαινει ολα......π.χ. πηγα στο ψιλικατζιδικο που ειναι 20 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου με τα ποδια πηρα δωρο στον εαυτο μου μια σοκολατιτσα.....καθομαι μεσ στο σπιτι ορθια οσο μπορω πιο πολυ και παιρνω σωστεσ αναπνοεσ......ψαχνωντασ παω και γω...........αληθεια σε θαυμαζω που παρολα αυτα που περνασ εκανεσ παιδι....μπραβο σου....αυτο απο μονο του δειχνει ποσο αξια και δυνατη εισαι....εγω ειμαι 35 χρονων και ουτε να παντρευτω δε τολμαω με το συντροφο μου γιατι δε θα μπορω να κατσω ορθια στην εκκλησια ιχιχιχιχιχ.........νομιζω πως η ενασχοληση με το παιδι σου θα σε βοηθησει παρα πολυ...ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα κινητρα να μην εγκαταλειψεισ.......μη σε κουραζω αλλο σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα......*

----------


## m.monkey

> m.monkey εσυ τι κανεις για ολα αυτα?εγω απλα δεν ζ ω...υπολειτουργω σαν να λεμε..


Υπομονή κάνω αλλά έχει εξαντληθεί και αυτή. Έχω κάνει κάποιες επαφές με ένα ΚΨΥ και περιμένω να αρχίσω ψυχοθεραπεία. Αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός τα συμπτώματα χειροτερεύουν με αποτέλεσμα να χειροτερεύει και η διάθεσή μου. Νεύρα πολλά, απογοήτευση, φόβος, ανησυχία αν θα γίνω ποτέ όπως ήμουν πριν.

----------


## thanasisGR

ζωζα, egw sou protino na pareis kapio hpio antikata8liptiko opos to Seropram se stagones 40mg/15ml einai apo ta kalitera pisteuo kai xwris kamia parenergeia.. isa isa den tha zalizese meta.. kai egw pou enio8a mia zalada mesa sta matia mou.. ena xasimo.. molis ipia 2 stagones apo auto meta apo 1 wra eimouna olo energeia... kai na fantasths den ekana kai kanonikh 8erapia... apo tin 1th mera me epiase.. an kai stin arxh fernei ta sumtomata sou pio entona.. alla me ena xanax to ru8mizeis ;)

----------


## m.monkey

Βρε Θανάση θα μας τρελάνεις εσύ! Τη μία μας λες ότι σε πειράζουν τα φάρμακα και σου προκαλούν διάφορες παρενέργειες και αρρώστιες και την άλλη τα προτείνεις κιόλας ως τα καλύτερα που σε βοηθούν και πάρα πολύ. Τι απ'όλα ισχύει τελικά? Μήπως φταίει ότι είσαι λίγο ανυπόμονος και περιμένεις να έχουν αποτέλεσμα από την αρχή και επειδή στην αρχή φέρνουν περισσότερα συμπτώματα σε φοβίζουν και φέρνουν τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα στην ψυχολογία σου?

----------


## thanasisGR

> Βρε Θανάση θα μας τρελάνεις εσύ! Τη μία μας λες ότι σε πειράζουν τα φάρμακα και σου προκαλούν διάφορες παρενέργειες και αρρώστιες και την άλλη τα προτείνεις κιόλας ως τα καλύτερα που σε βοηθούν και πάρα πολύ. Τι απ'όλα ισχύει τελικά? Μήπως φταίει ότι είσαι λίγο ανυπόμονος και περιμένεις να έχουν αποτέλεσμα από την αρχή και επειδή στην αρχή φέρνουν περισσότερα συμπτώματα σε φοβίζουν και φέρνουν τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα στην ψυχολογία σου?


και βεβαια τα προτείνω γιατί είναι τα καλύτερα χωρίς παρενέργειες και μάλιστα ακίνδυνα..

----------


## ζωζα

παιδακια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.εκλερισα μηνα με την ομιοπαθητικη ..ενα δερματικο που ειχα βγαλει απο το αγχος σχεδον εξαφανιστηκε και απο τα ψυχολογικα ειμαι κατα 20 τοις εκατο καλυτερα..αλλα οχι καλα..κωνσταντινα μου εγω εκανα πολιτικο γαμο που κραταει λιγο για μην ζαλιστω ορθια.εγκυμοσυνη ειχα καλη..γεννα ευκολη και τωρα ευτυζως με το παιδι εχω βοηθεια και απο πεθερα και μαμα..κατα τα αλλα η κατασταση μου ειναι ψιλοχαλια και εγω οπου και να παω με πιανει..πλεον προσπαθω να το παλευω..δηλαδη με τον αντρα μου μαζι παντα να πηγαινω για ψωνια κτλ..εχουμε καταντησει σαν αναπηροι ρε παιδια..και δεν μπορει οποιος δεν το εχει περασει να καταλαβει...θαναση τι ειναι αυτες οι σταγονες που λες?

----------


## Venus

εγω μετα απο 5 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια και διαφορα(εχω 25 χ. ζαλαδες) ειδα οτι μονο τα xanax με βοηθανε αλλα δυστυχως ειναι εθιστικα......Εχω κ εγω ενα παιδακι και με βλεπει ολο ξαπλα ! θελω να παω ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι θα γινει κατι!γραψε μου σε παρακαλω (σε προσωπικο μην. για να το δω) αν σου περναει η ζαλη και σε ποιον πας?

----------


## Venus

> ζωζα, egw sou protino na pareis kapio hpio antikata8liptiko opos to Seropram se stagones 40mg/15ml einai apo ta kalitera pisteuo kai xwris kamia parenergeia.. isa isa den tha zalizese meta.. kai egw pou enio8a mia zalada mesa sta matia mou.. ena xasimo.. molis ipia 2 stagones apo auto meta apo 1 wra eimouna olo energeia... kai na fantasths den ekana kai kanonikh 8erapia... apo tin 1th mera me epiase.. an kai stin arxh fernei ta sumtomata sou pio entona.. alla me ena xanax to ru8mizeis ;)



γεια σε ολους!! Δεν το πιστευω ποσοι εχουν αυτο το θεμα(ζαλη-χασιμο-θολουρα στα ματια)το εχω τοσα χρονια(25) που εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι χωρις ζαλη!!!Παντα εβ ρισκα τροπους να προσαρμοζω τη μερα μου αναλογα την ενταση τις ζαλης! Περπαταγα κρατωντας ποδηλατο, παντρευτηκα σε παρκο, δουλευα στο σπιτι κ.τ.λ Ειχα πει δεν θα το βαλω κατω αλλα κουραστικα πια!!!! Το παιδι μου δεν το εχω παει ποτε σε κουνιες και γενικα ειναι δυσκολο να προσεχεις ενα παιδι οταν θελεις προσοχη ο ιδιος!!Με νευριαζει πολυ οταν ενω εχουμε τοση δυναμη(οση εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα το ξερουν καλα) μας θεορουν αδυναμους!!Γινομαι κακια και λεω ας το ειχαν για μια μερα να δω τι θα εκαναν!!
Συγνωμη για την λογοδιαρια αλλα ηθελα καπου να τα πω!!!Ελπιζω περαστiκα μας!!!!























0

----------


## ζωζα

venus τι να πω..απλα σαν να βλεπω τον εαυτο μου μεσα απο αυτα που λες..ειναι πολλα τα χρονια που ταλαιπωρουμαστε και οντως κανεις δεν μπορει να μας καταλαβει..εγω αλλο παιδι δεν προκεριται να κανω κι ευτυχως που εχω πολλους να με βοηθανε απο δουλεια εγω δουλευω στην εταιρια του αντρα μου και με τα χιλια ζορια..οταν λετε ζαλαδα δηλαδη γυριζουν ολα?εγω ασταθεια εχω τρομερη ζαλαδα οχι..αλλα μερικες φορες που ζαλιστηκα περισσοτερο χεστηκα πανω μου..venus σου στελνω και π.μ

----------


## rex

ζωζα, συγγνώμη αλλά τι πάει να πει δεν θέλω να πάρω χάπια?
Αν χρειάζεσαι πρέπει να πάρεις. Αυτό θα το κρίνει ο ψυχίατρος αφού παθολόγος και λοιποί δεν βρίσκουν κάτι.
Είναι κρίμα να βασανίζεσαι. Και εγώ αυτό έλεγα για χρόνια και μια έπαιρνα την άλλη όχι.
Αποτέλεσμα ήταν ταλαιπωρία για τον εαυτό μου και την οικογένεια.
Εισαι νεα γυναίκα, πρέπει να μπεις στη ζωή, έχεις και μωρό.
Μην φοβάσαι μια θεραπεία εφόσον είναι απαραίτητη.
Μην απογοητεύεσαι, Καλό κουράγιο

----------


## ΕΛΕΝΑΚΙ

Καλημερα...ειμαι 29 ετων κ πασχω απο κρισεις αγχους τα τελευταια 7 χρονια!!Εχω ζαλαδες,τασεις λιποθυμιας,πονοκεφαλους,κα ι πολλα αλλα...Οταν μου πρωτοεμφανιστηκαν ολα αυτα φυσικα πιστευα πως εχω κατι πολυ σοβαρο παθολογικα...Εκανα εξετασεις κ αφου βγηκαν φυσιολογικες ανακουφιστηκα κ τα συμπτωματα υποχωρησαν...επειτα εμφανιστηκαν παλι....ζωντας με ολα αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα μοιραια ακολουθησε κ η αγοραφοβια...Αφου ξεκοψα απο οτι μου προκαλουσε ευχαριστηση ,απεριψα σημαντικες δουλειες διοτι φοβομουν πως δεν θα ανταπεξελθω Ακολουθησε και μια καταθλιψουλα...Ετσι μετα απο εναν απαισιο χρονο επισκεφτηκα ψυχολογο η οποια μου διεγνωσε αγχος....Εκανα τις συνεδριες μου ,ενιωσα καλυτερα ομως δεν μπορω να πω πως θεραπευτηκα ή ανακαλυψα τι τα προκαλει ολα αυτα!!!!Επειτα μετακομισα Επαρχια ,ερωτευτηκα,παντρευτηκα...Υ οθετω λογω μικροτερου περιβαλλοντος ολα ηταν πιο ελεγχομενα κ πιο ηρεμα κ σε γενικες γραμμες ημουνα καλα...οχι παντα ,αλλα ημουνα πιο ηρεμη...επισης εργαζομουν...Πριν το γαμο μας ομως απεθυνθηκα σε ψυχιατρο εκει γιατι μου εμφανιστηκαν παλι ζαλαδες κ φοβιες...Μου χορηγησε ζολοφτ κ ζαναξ κ ο γαμος περασε ανωδυνα....Μετακομισαμε παλι Αθηνα κ ολα γυρισαν παλι πιο βιαια κ πιο εντονα απεκτησα κ κριση δυσπνοιας...Πραγματικα εχω κουραστει πολυ ,δεν θελω να παιρνω μια ζωη αγωγη...σκεφτομαι να αρχισω ομοιοπαθητικη...αραγε θα με βοηθησει λιγο΄?

----------


## VasilisA

Καλησπέρα 
Νομιζω ότι πρέπει να ζυγισεις τα πραγματα…
Εάν νομιζεις ότι δεν το πολεμας από μονη σου μη κάθεσαι και τυραννιέσαι αδίκως…
Τα φαρμακα οντως εχουνε παρενεργειες αλλα σκεψου και την ποιοτητα της ζωης σου. Δεν μπορεις να συνεχισεις να ζεις ετσι και αυτό τουλαχιστον πιστευω να το εχεις συνειδητοποησει

----------


## ΕΛΕΝΑΚΙ

Σιγουρα τυραννιεμαι παρα πολυ...εχω στερηθει πολυ ομορφες στιγμες της ζωης μου...απο την αποφοιτηση μου μεχρι μια απλη βολτα...τα φαρμακα κανουνε δουλεια, ομως οταν διακοπουν ,καποια στιγμη ολα επιστρεφουν...τουλαχιστον ετσι συνεβη με εμενα...και ειναι στεναχωρο να επανερχονται ,εμπλουτισμενα με καινουρια ψυχοσωματικα ποσο μαλλον οταν εχεις υπομεινει τις αρχικες παρενεργειες των φαρμακων ...Οπως και να εχει το θεωρω φαυλο κυκλο...Γιαυτο κ αναζητω λυση στην ομοιοπαθητικη...εχω διαβασει πως τα ομοιοπαθητικα φαρμακα δεν εχουν παρενεργειες..

----------


## KATJV

Παιδια , νομιζα οτι μονο εγω υποφερω. Εδω και 20 μερες ζαλη, σφιξιμο σε αυχενα , ειμαι χαλια και οι εξετασεις ειναι τελειες.

θυρεοειδης,σιδηρο,αξονικη, ρλ , ολα καλα , τι αλλο να κανω ; δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο, αλλα κοντευω να παθω καταθλιψη

αν διαβασει καποιος γιατρος ας μας βοηθησει

----------


## KATJV

Παιδια υπαρχει καποιος που να υπεφερε απο ζαλαδες,σφιξιμο αυχενα,ασταθειες και το ξεπερασε,να μας πει πως;;;

----------


## ΕΛΕΝΑΚΙ

Ειμαστε πολλοι τελικα!!!!!!!!βεβαια αυτοι που εχουν βρει λυση ,αυτη τη στιγμη μαλλον ειναι καπου εκει εξω κ ζουνε μια ομορφη ζωη....τι να πω ?μακαρι και εμεις να αποδεσμευτουμε απο ολα αυτα κ να επιστρεψουμε στις προσωπικοτητες μας που ειμαι σιγουρη ολων μας ειναι ξεχωριστες κ ενδιαφερουσες....ισως λιγο πιο ευαισθητες αλλα τι να κανουμε???

----------


## chaos_

> Ειμαστε πολλοι τελικα!!!!!!!!βεβαια αυτοι που εχουν βρει λυση ,αυτη τη στιγμη μαλλον ειναι καπου εκει εξω κ ζουνε μια ομορφη ζωη....τι να πω ?μακαρι και εμεις να αποδεσμευτουμε απο ολα αυτα κ να επιστρεψουμε στις προσωπικοτητες μας που ειμαι σιγουρη ολων μας ειναι ξεχωριστες κ ενδιαφερουσες....ισως λιγο πιο ευαισθητες αλλα τι να κανουμε???



Όλα μπορούν να γίνουν φυσιολογικά. Σίγουρα!

----------


## ζωζα

ειμαι σταθερα καλυτερα απο πριν 2,μηνες ομοιοπαθητικη.το παλευω...και περιμενω..παντως πριν ξεκινησω ημουν πολυ χαλια ειχα μεγαλη εξαρση

----------


## ΕΛΕΝΑΚΙ

και εγω αρχισα ομοιοπαθητικη.....ειμαι στην αρχη, ομως ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξη....και μονο που δεν εχουν παρενεργειες τα φαρμακα με ανακουφιζει παρα πολυ....αναμενω τα αποτελεσματα...αν κ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα ....πριν παω ημουνα χαλια ....

----------


## kyknos25

φαρμακα γιατι δε θελεις να παρεις??
ξερωντας οτι θα σε βοηθησουν κατα πολυ?

----------


## pngts

παιδια αν εχετε φτασει να μην ζητε την ζωη σας γιατι φοβαστε η δεν θελετε να παρετε φαρμακα τι να σας πω.πατε καλα μωρε?ο ενας 5 χρονια ζαλαδες,η αλλη 10 χρονια ζαλαδες.ενα καρο εξετασεις εχετε κανει ολοι και ειστε περδικια.ξεχασατε ομως να πατε και σε εναν γιατρο που λεγεται ψυχιατρος.γιατι τοσο ταμπου πια?

----------


## kyknos25

> παιδια αν εχετε φτασει να μην ζητε την ζωη σας γιατι φοβαστε η δεν θελετε να παρετε φαρμακα τι να σας πω.πατε καλα μωρε?ο ενας 5 χρονια ζαλαδες,η αλλη 10 χρονια ζαλαδες.ενα καρο εξετασεις εχετε κανει ολοι και ειστε περδικια.ξεχασατε ομως να πατε και σε εναν γιατρο που λεγεται ψυχιατρος.γιατι τοσο ταμπου πια?


νομιζω θα ταν προτιμοτερο να εισαι πιο ηρεμος-η κ οχι τοσο επιθετικος-η.
ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του

----------


## pngts

ηρεμος ειμαι απλα τα λεω λιγο εντονα για να τους παρακινησω.

----------


## kyknos25

> ηρεμος ειμαι απλα τα λεω λιγο εντονα για να τους παρακινησω.


Οποιος θελει να αλλαξει βρισκει τροπους
so cool;)

----------


## ΕΛΕΝΑΚΙ

Αγαπητε μου,σευχαριστουμε για την προτροπη,προφανως εχουμε καταφυγει σε ψυχιατρους κ ψυχολογους κ κατι δεν μας ικανοποιησε .....το α π ο τ ε λ ε σ μ α!!!Μιλωντας καθαρα απο προσωπικη αποψη εχω να να πω πως η βοηθεια του ψυχιατρου κ του ψυχολογου ειναι φοβερα χρησιμη κ το πρωτο βημα που θα πρεπει να κανει καποιος οταν του παρουσιαστουν ψυχοσωματικα προβληματα....Παρολαυτα σε εμενα μολις εκανε το κυκλο της η εκαστοτε ψυχοθεραπεια τα συμπτωματα επανερχοντουσαν οποτε το να ξαναπαρω φαρμακα δεν ειναι πια στις επιλογες μου!!!

----------


## ΕΛΕΝΑΚΙ

εχω παρει φαρμακα....μετα απο καιρο τα συπτωματα επανηλθαν....

----------


## pngts

ελενακι δεν εισαι μονο εσυ με αυτα τα συμπτωματα.μιλαω για τα αλλα παιδια που δεν εχουν παει σε ψυχιατρο οπως εσυ.

----------


## ζωζα

κι εγω πιστευω οτι λεει η ελενη οτι μετα ολα επανερχονται..πιδια εγω παντως ειμαι λιγο χαλια τελευταια επανηλθαν οι ζαλαδες και το αγχος .θα παρω τηλ τον ομοιοπαθητικο να του το πω

----------


## Karisha

Αφου δε σας βοηθησε τιποτα για τσεκαρετε το "συνδρομο χρονιας κοπωσης",μπορει να εχετε αυτο... Να ξαναπατε σε γιατρο. Υποφερει πολυς κοσμος...

----------


## ζωζα

ΖΑΛΙΖΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ???ΕΓΩ ΨΙΛΟΧΑΛΙΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΑΣΗ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΙΑΣ..ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ?ΔΕΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ...:(

----------


## sitzoune

Κωνστ@ντίνα ακριβως τα ιδια εχω παθει κι εγω! Νιωθω αστάθει και μου κόβονται τα πόδια. Φοβαμαι να περπατήσω, και όταν πρεπει να γίνει αυτό θέλω οπωσδήποτε να έχω κάποιον μαζί μου! Τα συμπτώματα χειροτερεύουν το μεσημέρι συνήθως. Το θέμα είναι πως επειδή βάζουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι τώρα πρέπει να περπατήσουμε, εμένα τουλάχιστον η καρδιά μου πάει να σπάσει απ'το αγχος. Αν έχετε αποκλείσει παθολογικά αίτια τότε όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας. Εύχομαι σύντομα να το ξεπεράσουμε!

----------


## sitzoune

Ζώζα έχεις κοιτάξει το σίδηρό σου? Εμένα μου εμφανίστηκαν πρώτη φορα αυτά τα συμπτώματα επειδή είχα χαμηλή φερριτίνη, την αποθήκη του σιδήρου. Πήσα κάψουλες. Αμέσως πήγα κ σ'εναν ωριλα κ ανακαλύψαμε πως αυτό δημιούργησε ένα προβληματάκι στον λαβύρινθο, χωρις όμως να έιναι παθολογικό, απλά χτύπησε εκεί η έλειψη. Μου έδωσε μια αγωγή κ έγιναν λίγο καλύτερα τα πραγματα. Απο κει κ πέρα με πιάνει όταν ειμαι πολύ στρεσαρισμένη κι επειδή δεν το βγάζω απ'το μυαλό μου! Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για την οικογένειά σου και να ανέβει σύντομα η ψυχολογία σου!!

----------


## sitzoune

Έχω διαβάσει σχετικά άρθρα αλλά όλοι λένε πως οι έρευνες είναι ακόμα σε πρώιμο στάδιο. Εκτός αυτού δεν έχουν βρεί να σχετίζεται κάτι παθολογικό με αυτό. Μήπως βρήκαν καινούρια ονομασία για το συνεχές στρες?? Τι να πω, και μη χειρότερα!!

----------


## sitzoune

Αυτες τις σταγόνες thanasisGR πρεπει να σου τις γραψει καποιος γιατρος ή τις δίνουν κ ετσι?

----------


## Πυρρων

Δεν διαφωνω με την μεθοδο της ψυχιατρικης για την αντιμετωπιση τετοιων φαινομενων αλλα...... Ας δουμε μηπως παρουμε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες απο τον Αριστοτελη! Νομιζετε οτι η αρχαια φιλοσοφια δεν εχει τιποτα να μας πει? Για να δουμε... Προφανως το σημαντικοτερο πραγμα για να κατανοησουμε κατι (αρα και να αντιμετωπισουμε) ειναι να βρουμε τα αιτια του. Συμφωνα με τον Αριστοτελη υπαρχουν τεσσερις κατηγοριες αιτιων, τεσσερεις απαντησεις που μπορουμε να δωσουμε στο ερωτημα "δια τι;". Το ΥΛΙΚΟ, το ΜΟΡΦΙΚΟ, το ΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ και το ΤΕΛΙΚΟ. Το πιο κλασικό παράδειγμα που χρησιμοποιείται στη φιλοσοφία για την κατάδειξη των τεσσάρων αριστοτελικών αιτίων είναι αυτό που περιγράφει την κατασκευή ενός αγάλματος. Στην περίπτωση αυτή το ΥΛΙΚΟ αίτιο για την κατασκευή του αγάλματος είναι ο χαλκός, το ΜΟΡΦΙΚΟ η μορφή που αναπαριστά (Ερμής), το ΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ αίτιο ο αγαλματοποιός και το ΤΕΛΙΚΟ, το*oὗ*ἕνεκα,*ο σκοπός για τον οποίο γίνεται. Στην περιπτωση τετοιων κρισεων ομως οπως πολλοι ανθρωποι βιωνουν τι μπορουμε να πουμε; Φαινεται πως το ΥΛΙΚΟ αιτιο ειναι το υλικο απο το οποιο προερχονται τα συμπτωματα, οι καθε ειδους νευρωνες, κυτταρα, μυες και λοιπα. Ειναι ξεκαθαρο αυτο, ο πονος, η ζαλη και καθε ειδους συμπτωμε εχει (και) μια οργανικη βαση αλλοιως δεν θα τα αισθανομασταν. Το ΜΟΡΦΙΚΟ αιτιο τωρα ειναι αμεσα συνυφασμενο με το υλικο και ειναι η ιδια η μορφη των συμπτωματων και η κατηγοροιοποιηση τους. Ετσι η μορφη των συμπτωματων αυτων ειναι η ιδια η ζαλη, η ταση για λιποθυμια, η ταση για εμετο και οτιδηποτε δομηται μεσα απο την ενεργεια της υλης (νευρωνων, κυτταρων και λοιπα). Το ΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ αιτιο ειναι μαλλον καποιο ερεθισμα (εσωτερικο ή εξωτερικο) το οποιο πυροδωτησε την συγκεκριμενη μορφη συμπτωματων, οπως πχ μια στρεσσογονα κατασταση, μια υποταση μια σκεψη που δημιουργησε δυσαρεστα συναισθηματα κλπ. Μεχρι εδω η ψυχιατρικη μπορει να βοηθησει αρκετα διοτι δεν "παει" παραπερα. Ισως καταστειλει τα συμπτωματα αλλα.....
Μενει ενα αιτιο ακομα, και ισως το συμαντικοτερο. Και αυτο ειναι το ΤΕΛΙΚΟ αιτιο που στην Αριστωτελικη σκεψη ισοδυναμει με τον σκοπο γιοα τον οποιο γινεται κατι. Πρόκειται για την κατάληξη προς την οποία τείνει μια σειρά δραστηριοτήτων, την ολοκλήρωση μιας ενέργειας ή την πραγμάτωση μιας εξελικτικής διεργασίας από την εν δυνάμει προς την εν ενεργεία κατάσταση. Απο το Τελικο αιτιο αρχιζουν πολα και εκει καταληγουν. Ειναι αυτο που ενεργοποιει ολα τα αλλα. Ισως εαν σκεφτουμε γιατι μας συμβαινει οτι μας συμβαινει μπορει να ανακαλυψουμε και το ποιος ειναι ο λογος που συμβαινει, με την εννοια του "γιατι ενεργω κατ' αυτο τον τροπο?" Τι οφελως εχω ή ποιος ειναι ο σκοπος μου? Ωστόσο, ο Αριστοτέλης δεν ορίζει ως τέλος την κατάληξη οποιασδήποτε μεταβολής ή διαδικασίας, αλλά την επίτευξη ενός επιδιωκόμενου στόχου. Αραγε στις περιπτωσεις που αναφερθηκαν γιατι ο στοχος ειναι τα συμπτωματα αυτα? Μια ερωτηση που εαν απαντηθει με ειλικρινια απο τον καθανα μας για τον εαυτο ισως κανουμε ενα μεγαλο βημα για την αντιμετωπιση τους...

----------


## Tasos75

Πολύ ωραία αυτά που γράφεις Πύρρων, ωστόσο έχω μία μικρή διαφωνία. Πιστεύω ότι το ποιητικό είναι αυτό απ'οπου πηγάζουν όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά, δηλ ο τρόπος σκέψης μας, η ερμηνεία που 
δίνουμε σε πράγματα που μας αφορούν. Στο τελικό και επειδή το είδος μας έπαψε να εξελίσσεται εδώ και αιώνες μάλλον έχουμε μείνει στα αισθήματα υπό απειλή από τα στοιχεία της φύσης. Όταν κάποιος αισθάνεται κατάθλιψη ή πανικό, είναι αισθήματα που έρχονται από πάρα πολλούς αιώνες πίσω, ωστόσο εκεί εκδηλώνονταν υπό άλλες συνθήκες.

----------


## ζωζα

ΤΟ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ οντως ενα μαρτυριο αν εχει καποιος αυτη την κωλοασταθεια..εμενα η μικρη θελει βολτες τωρα που ανοιξε ο καιρος..και τι να κανω...εχουμε καταντησει αναπηροι ..ελεος δηλαδη..εγω απο εξετασεις μονο αυχενα δεν εχω κοιταξει..τωρα τελευταια μεεχει πιασει και η αρρωστοφοβια μου πολυ..ακουω για αρρωστιες και θανατους και τρεμει η καρδια μου..δεν με νοιαζει τοσο για μενα οσο για τους δικους μου ανθρωπους..τι σταγονες ειναι αυτες για την ζαλαδα?

----------


## anthia

ΑΧ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ..ΕΧΩ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΖΑΛΗ ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΤΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ..ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ.ΑΛΛΑΞΕ Η ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ...ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ...ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΨΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ.ΕΧΩ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΕΙ ΠΙΑ..ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΛΑ:(

----------


## ζωζα

anthia φαντασου εγω που ειμαι ετσι εδω και πολλα χρονια!α καλα... χαλια...

----------


## evitaki

εφοσον παθολογικα οι περισσοτεροι ειστε καλα.ισως ευθυνετε το αγχος για τους πονοκεφαλους.εγω πηγα σε νευρολογο μου εκανε θεραπεια 20 μερες και μου εδωσε sibelium.μετα δε ξαναεπαθα τιποτα.μονο μια φορα το μηνα και αμα,οποτε περνω ενα χαπακι κ παλι καλα.τοσο απλο ειναι!

----------


## anthia

ΖΩΖΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ.ΤΡΕΛΕΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ!!ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ?ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ

----------


## anthia

ΕΒΙΤΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΛΥΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ Ο ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ..ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ.

----------


## ζωζα

anthia moy κι εγω θαηθελα να μιλησουμε..στειλεμου πμ.και μετα ανταλασσουμε και τηλ αν θες.φιλακια:D

----------


## kapatosg

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους! Παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ εδώ και χρόνια, καθώς είχα περάσει κι εγώ μια αγχώδη διαταραχή με κρίσεις πανικού και ήπια κατάθλιψη (βαρύς τίτλος). Για να μην σας κουράζω, είχα ξεκινήσει τότε ψυχοθεραπεία για 2,5 χρόνια και όλα μπήκαν στην θέση τους αλλά και εγώ ξαναβρήκα τον εαυτό μου πιο δυνατό από ποτέ! 
Αυτό τον χειμώνα όμως που πέρασε, μετά από πολλούς μήνες στρες και άγχους λόγω μετακόμισης και αλλαγής όλης της ζωής μου (σημειωτέον είμαι 30, χώρισα, μετακόμισα σε άλλη πόλη και άλλαξα σχεδόν επάγγελμα) άρχισαν να μου παρουσιάζονται και εμένα ζαλάδες και αστάθεια συνήθως κατά την ορθοστασία, κάτι σαν να μου φωνάζει ο εαυτός μου να κάτσω κάτω αλλιώς θα λιποθυμούσα!! Παράλληλα εμφανίστηκε ένα βουητό στο αριστερό μου αυτί σαν να ακούω το αίμα μου να κυλάει ή κάπως έτσι! Εντάξει είπα, αυτό ήταν! τι εγκεφαλικά ξεκίνησα να σκέπτομαι, τι καρδιακά επεισόδια, τι αυχενικά.. Γύρισα σε όλους τους γιατρούς.. καρδιολόγο, νευρολόγο, ωρλ, οφθαλμίατρο κλπ... Το μόνο αποτέλεσμα ήταν χαμένος χρόνος αφού όλες μου οι εξετάσεις ήταν άψογες και φυσικά χαμένα χρήματα που έρχονται σε δεύτερη μοίρα. 
Αφού όλοι οι γιατροί με διαβεβαίωσαν πως όλα αυτά προκαλούνται από το άγχος και το στρες -αν και αυτή την φορά είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν έχω άγχος, γιατί είμαι ήρεμος και χαλαρός με τις επιλογές μου- αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω αγχολυτικά που μου είχαν γράψει παλιότερα για να αποκλείσω και αυτόν τον παράγοντα...τα αποτελέσματα ήταν περισσότερη χαλάρωση, ύπνος, ζαλάδες και πάλι...αστάθεια και πάλι, οπότε μια τρύπα στο νερό!! 
Την λύση μου την έδωσε ένας φίλος πολύ καλός γιατρός και ήταν τόσο μα τόσο απλή που θέλω να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας, αν και η θεραπεία είναι μοναδική για τον καθένα σε όλες τις ασθένειες. Ο εγκέφαλος λοιπόν από όσα συζητήσαμε δεν οξυγονώνεται επαρκώς κατά την ορθοστασία όπου το αίμα "λιμνάζει"στα κάτω άκρα και η σύσπαση των αιμοφόρων αγγείων δεν γίνεται σωστά για να σταλεί αίμα στον εγκέφαλο. Το μήνυμα που στέλνει ο εγκέφαλος εκείνη την στιγμή, είναι "ξάπλωσε αλλιώς λιποθυμάς"!! ΔΕΝ πεθαίνεις, ΔΕΝ πέφτεις κάτω και φυσικά ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι!!! ¨ όλο το πρόβλημα άρχισε να διορθώνεται διορθώνοντας πρώτα το κυκλοφορικό μου σύστημα, δηλαδή προσωπικά λαμβάνω Vastarel των 35mg δύο φορές την ημέρα, Ω3 Λιπαρά οξέα, ελάττωσα και προσπαθώ να κόψω το κάπνισμα και το αλάτι που τόσο κακό κάνουν στα αγγεία και φυσικά ξεκίνησα αερόβια γυμναστική, γυμναστική, γυμναστική!!!! 
Γενικά αυτό που κατάλαβα για ακόμη μια φορά είναι ότι το σώμα μας, αλλά και η ψυχή μας, έχουν εξελίξει απίθανους και φοβερούς μηχανισμούς αυτοίασης που όμως υπολειτουργούν όταν εμείς ξεφεύγουμε άπο έναν φυσικό και υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής και φορτωνόμαστε άγχος, τοξίνες, φάρμακα και λίπος! 
Εύχομαι στον καθένα σας να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα του και να ζήσει την εσωτερική του Ανάσταση! Η μόνη συμβουλή μου είναι να μην φοβάστε, να ελπίζετε και όλα θα πάνε καλά με απλούς τρόπους τις περισσότερες φορές! 
Καλό Πάσχα!

----------


## ζωζα

πως ειστε παιδακια μου..εγω κλεινω σε 4 μηνες χρονο με την ομοιοπαθητικη και μπορω να πω οτι εχω καλυτερευσει αρκετα..απολυτα καλα δεν ειμαι ουτε περιμενω να γινω.,βασικα η δουλεια μου ειναι πολυ κοντα στο σπιτι και εντος σπιτιου μεσω p.c..ειναι δουλεια του αντρα μου οποτε μπορω να πω οτι εχω βολευτει..(δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο)το παιδακι μου την δευτερα κλεινει τα 2 και ευτυχως μαμα και πεθερα εξακολουθουν να με βοηθουν στο μεγαλωμα..κατα τα αλλα υπαρχουν μερες που νιωθω ψιλοχαλια..θελω να παω να κανω και αιματος καποια στιγμη να δω που βρισκομαι...εχω 2 χρονια να κανω..παντως πιστευω οτι αν παω σε καμια κοσμικη εκδηλωση με πολυ κοσμο θα με πιασει πολυ...αυτο δεν νομιζω να το ξεπερασω..ιδιως σε εκλησιες νομιζω οτι θα πεσω κατω,,

----------


## moonlight

Το πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ζεις με αστάθεια και όλα τα αλλά, ξέρετε όλοι σας. Ώρες ώρες νομίζω οτι δεν θα ξαναγίνει η ζώων μου όπως πριν. Μόνο αυτοί που περνάνε μπορεί να το καταλάβουν.

----------


## anthia

αχ moonlight μου ποσο σε καταλαβαινω δεν φανταζεσαι...ετσι νοωθω και εγω...δεν αντεχω αλλο βαρεθηκα πια!!και δεν μου εφταναν οσα ειχα την πεμπτη εκανα και μαγνητικη η οποια εδειξε κατι περιεργα και οι γιατροι μου τα μασανε και εχω φρικαρει...ειμαι σκατα!!!:(

----------


## moonlight

μην μασας anthia!!!!το σημαντικό είναι ότι αν έχουμε κάτι, να το προλάβουμε. ότι κι αν σου πουν θα σε βοηθήσουν οι γιατροί να σε κάνουνε καλά. εύχομαι να μην είναι τιποταααα σοβαρό και όλα να σου πάνε καλά. περιμένω νέα σου!!(από τα αποτελέσματα).

----------


## ζωζα

ασταθεια ελεος..ποτε θα ζησουμε εμεις?βλεπω αλλους καθονται μεσα στην χαλαρωση κι εγω νιωθω συνεχεια λες και ειμαι σε βαρκα!τρωγομαι με τα ρουχα μου..σαν να με ενοχλουν ολα...Α Π Ο Γ Ο Η Τ Ε Υ Σ Η...

----------


## anthia

> μην μασας anthia!!!!το σημαντικό είναι ότι αν έχουμε κάτι, να το προλάβουμε. ότι κι αν σου πουν θα σε βοηθήσουν οι γιατροί να σε κάνουνε καλά. εύχομαι να μην είναι τιποταααα σοβαρό και όλα να σου πάνε καλά. περιμένω νέα σου!!(από τα αποτελέσματα).


eytyxws den eixa telika tipota pathologiko..diagnwstika omws me katatlipsh,agxwdh diataraxh kai kriseis panikou...eprepe na to fantastw!!exw ksekinisei farmaka edw kai ena mina.niwthw kalutera alla prepei na prospathisw kai egw mou eipe o giatros..thelei polu douleia kai ola tha pane kala...{{aaa ksexasa kai thn agorafovia}}kata ta alla ola einai mia xara vre!!!!

----------


## aggelikoula89

ανθια μου ολα καλα θα πανε αν χαλαρωσεις ολα θα εινια καλα καθε φορα που σ πιανει κατι ν λες στο μυαλο μ ειναι ξερω ειναι δυσκολο υποφερω και εγω απο τ ιδια 2 χχρονια αλλα τ ξεπερναω ειμαι σ πολυ καλο σταδιο κ ειμαι σιγουρη πως κ εσυ και ολοι εδω μεσα θα τ ξεπερασουν θελω λιγο χρονο κ πολυ δουλεια!!!!!βγες περνα καλα μην σκεφτεσαι τπτ!!!!σε φιλω χαρηκα πραγματικα που εισαι οκ!!!!(παθολογικα παντα)

----------


## anthia

> ανθια μου ολα καλα θα πανε αν χαλαρωσεις ολα θα εινια καλα καθε φορα που σ πιανει κατι ν λες στο μυαλο μ ειναι ξερω ειναι δυσκολο υποφερω και εγω απο τ ιδια 2 χχρονια αλλα τ ξεπερναω ειμαι σ πολυ καλο σταδιο κ ειμαι σιγουρη πως κ εσυ και ολοι εδω μεσα θα τ ξεπερασουν θελω λιγο χρονο κ πολυ δουλεια!!!!!βγες περνα καλα μην σκεφτεσαι τπτ!!!!σε φιλω χαρηκα πραγματικα που εισαι οκ!!!!(παθολογικα παντα)


ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ..ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ..ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΛΙΑ..ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ???

----------


## Korina12

anthia το ποσος καιρος χρειαζεται για να δεις βελτιωση δεν ειναι το ιδιο σε ολους.Εξαρταται απο την περιπτωση.Εγω οταν αρχισα τα φαρμακα νομιζα οτι θα δω τη φοβερη διαφορα μεσα σε 3-4 βδομαδες γιατι ετσι ακουγα απο αλλους.Και οταν δεν εγινε αυτο απογοητευτηκα παρα πολυ.Ομως συνεχιζοντας την αγωγη αρχισα να βλεπω βελτιωση που ομως ερχοταν σιγα σιγα.Μετα απο καποιους μηνες πλεον μπορουσα να καταλαβω τη διαφορα..Ποια φαρμακα παιρνεις εσυ?

----------


## anthia

> anthia το ποσος καιρος χρειαζεται για να δεις βελτιωση δεν ειναι το ιδιο σε ολους.Εξαρταται απο την περιπτωση.Εγω οταν αρχισα τα φαρμακα νομιζα οτι θα δω τη φοβερη διαφορα μεσα σε 3-4 βδομαδες γιατι ετσι ακουγα απο αλλους.Και οταν δεν εγινε αυτο απογοητευτηκα παρα πολυ.Ομως συνεχιζοντας την αγωγη αρχισα να βλεπω βελτιωση που ομως ερχοταν σιγα σιγα.Μετα απο καποιους μηνες πλεον μπορουσα να καταλαβω τη διαφορα..Ποια φαρμακα παιρνεις εσυ?


Korina12 ΕΓΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ...ΣΥΝ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ..ΕΓΩ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ VALDOXAN 25,LADOSE KAI CENTRAC.TA ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΝΑΜΙΣΗ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΟ VALDOXAN KAI TO CENTRAC ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ LADOSE ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΩΙ...ΕΣΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΕΙΣ??ΤΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ??

----------


## Korina12

Ακριβως τα ιδια με σενα εχω/ειχα κι εγω.Αλλα διαστηματα πιο εντονο το ενα,αλλα διαστηματα το αλλο.Εγω παιρνω efexor και welbutrin.Κανεις και ψυχοθεραπεια?Εμενα κι αυτο με βοηθησε πολυ.

----------


## anthia

> Ακριβως τα ιδια με σενα εχω/ειχα κι εγω.Αλλα διαστηματα πιο εντονο το ενα,αλλα διαστηματα το αλλο.Εγω παιρνω efexor και welbutrin.Κανεις και ψυχοθεραπεια?Εμενα κι αυτο με βοηθησε πολυ.


ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ KORINAKI MOU ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΥΝ..ΕΙΧΕΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ???ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ??ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ?Η ΚΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΤΙΚΑ??

----------


## ζωζα

15 χρονια αυτη η κ@@@ασταθεια..ελεος..νιωθω οτι κουνιεμαι..παλιοερα ladose kai seroxat στο συγκεκριμενω δεν εκαναν τιποτα..τωρα με την ομοιοπαθητικη λιγο καλυτερα..το καλο ειναι οτι δεν με πιανουν συχνα πανικοι ωστε να παρω μισο xanax..ποτε θα γινω απολυτα καλα...???και οταν ειναι να παω καπου χειροερευει η ζαλαδα..σχεδον δεν παω πουθενα,

----------


## ζωζα

κανεις αλλος που νιωθει σε μονιμη βαση οτι κουνιεται???και ασταθεια???σαν ελαφρια ζαλη

----------


## aggelikoula89

εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωω ζωζα μου...

----------


## ζωζα

> εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωω ζωζα μου...


αχ αγγελικουλα μου ..χαθηκαμε..πως εισαι?εχεις facebook να ειδωθουμε εστω απο εκει?αχ με εχει παρει λιγο απο κατω...γαμωτο

----------


## aggelikoula89

σ ειχα στειλει σε μνμ το ονομα μ στο φεις αλλα δεν μ εκανεσ ποτε αντ...

----------


## zoi250

kalhmera!να μαι παλι..λιγους μηνες ημουν καλα σχετικα..και χτες μαυρα χαλια..μετα απο κατι δουλειες εκανα μπανιο και μετα απο λιγο με επιασε μια ασταθεια-ζαλη αλλο πραγμα..και ατονια..μετα ηπια ενα μπουκαλακι σιδηρο(ετσι οτι ναναι)και ενα ομοιοπαθητικο για την ζαλαδα και καλυτερεψα καπως..τωρα φοβαμαι μηπως μιας και πλησιαζει η ανοιξη παθω εξαρση οπως καθε χρονο..εσεις που εχετε ζαλαδες ξερετε κανα χαπι που να το παιρνετε και να σας περναει?εννοω οταν σας πιανει πολυ..αυτα τα νεα μου..απογοητευση παλι!

----------


## ζωζα

κι ομως ειμαι ακομα εδω ..που λεει κι ενα τραγουδι...τα ιδια και τα ιδια...ομοιοπαθητικη...ασταθ εια καθε μερα...ελαφριας μορφης ευτυχως..αλλα απο κοινωνικη ζωη και αισιοδοξια μηδεν..με τηνμικρη μονο ξεχνιεμαι...νιωθω οτι εχω γεννηθει με αγχος....απο μικρη και κλεινω τα 30....υπαρχει αλλος που να το νιωθει αυτο.,...που ΟΛΗ η ζωη του να περιτρυγυριζεται απο αγχος...και για οσους θα ρωτησουν απανταω απο τωρα οτι η ζωη μου σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι μια χαρα(οικονομικα βεβαια οχι και τοσο)ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ αλλο...και με το παιδι οπως ξαναεχω πει..ευτυχως εχω βοηθειες....φιλοι μου sos κανεις αλλος με μονιμα συμπτωματα αγχους?

----------


## justsayes

Γεια σου ζωζα. Είμαι ολοκαίνουρια στο site αλλά σχετικά παλιά στο θέμα των κρίσεων και των αγχωδών διαταραχών.

Αφού έχεις ζαλάδες θα πρέπει πρώτα απ'όλα να κοιτάξεις τον θυροειδή σου. Θα εκπλαγείς με το πόσο αυτό επηρεάζει σωματικά και ψυχολογικά.

Άμα το εξετάσεις και αποκλείσεις αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, τότε πρέπει επειγόντως να πας σε έναν ψυχίατρο-νευρολόγο να σου κάνει μια διάγνωση. Μην απορρίψεις τα φάρμακα κυρίως τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, όπως το seropram που δεν εθίζουν ούτε είναι βαριά για τον οργανισμό όπως τα Zanax που σε κάνουν ζόμπι. Επίσης, μην αποκλείσεις τα ήπια ηρεμιστικά/αγχολυτικά γιατί μετά από τόσα χρόνια, αντιμετωπίζεις πλέον χρόνιες κρίσεις πανικού. Είναι όπως οι πληγές. Και αυτό θέλει την θεραπεία του..

Για τώρα, αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις άμεσα και από μόνη σου είναι να αγοράσεις από ένα φαρμακείο Μαγνήσιο αναβράζον και να παίρνεις ένα την ήμερα, το μεσημέρι μετά το φαγητό. Το μαγνήσιο δρα ευεργετικά στο νευρικό σύστημα και σήμερα θα δεις διαφορά :)

Τέλος, αφού βγει γνωμάτευση από τον ψυχίατρο, θα χρειαστείς ψυχολόγο. Θα σου πρότεινα να μην βασιστείς σε ψυχίατρο να σε βοηθήσει ψυχολογικά εκτός βέβαια άμα είναι τόσο καλός και είναι τόσο καλή η χημεία μεταξύ σας. Συγκεκριμένα, χρειάζεσαι γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν είμαι καμιά γιατρός, απλά μετά από 4 χρόνια κρίσεων, κατάθλιψης, αγχωδών διαταραχών και εβδομαδιαίας παρακολούθησης από ψυχίατρο, πήρα την απόφαση να πάω σε ψυχολόγο και μέσα σε μισό χρόνο συνεδρίας παρατήρησα φοβερή διαφορά πνευματικά.

'Εχοντας μαζέψει λοιπόν κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις και βλέποντας το πρόβλημα σου, είπα να τις μοιραστώ μαζί σου μήπως σε βοηθήσουν :)

----------


## ζωζα

justsayes σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια.. μαγνησιο δεν εχω δοκιμασει να παιρνω..παλιοτερα ειχα παει σε νευρολογο ειχα κανει θεραπεια με seroxat για εναμιση χρονο..μετα τα σταματησα δεν ηθελα να εξαρτ6ωμαι απο αυτα...σε ψυχολογο δεν εχω παει ποτε..εχει κανεις παραδειγμα που εγινε καλα με ψυχοθεραπεια?και ποσο καιρο χρειαζεται?ποσα χρηματα παιρνουν...?"¨βασικα αυτη η ασταθεια-ζαλη με εχει κουρασει δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα και να παω πουθενα..............

----------


## σισσυ

Kι εγω εδω να δηλωσω παρουσα με ζαλαδες εδω και....πανω απο χρονο...απελπισμενη και γω, τα νευρα μου σπασμενα πολλες φορες και να αισθανομαι οτι δε θα περασουν ποτε...ωρες ωρες λεω παρτο επιτελους αποφαση και ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΣΑΙ!!! οΜΩς το μυαλο ολο εκει θα επιστρεψει...εγω παλι συνεχιζω κανονικα τη ζωη μου, τα κανω ολα απο πεισμα...απλα...στενοχωριεμα ι να χανω ομορφες στιγμες..αυτο ειναι που με πληγωνει, οι ομορφες στιγμες που καποιες φορες τις μαυριζω...Ευχομαι πολλη δυναμη σε ολους μας!!!

----------


## betpit

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΒΡΗΚΕΣ ΑΚΡΗ;

----------


## Αντι

Παιδια καλησπέρα!Είμαι καινούρια στο forum.Είμαι 20 χρονών και η αγχώδης διαταραχή μου χτύπησε την πόρτα στα 15 μου χρόνια όταν μπήκα σε αεροπλάνο και είχα μια αρκετά δύσκολη πτήση.Από τότε άρχισα να φοβάμαι πολύ το θάνατο και ο,τιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με την υγεία μου.Εκανα ψυχοθεραπεία για 7-8 μήνες και όλα άρχισαν να κυλούν και πάλι καλύτερα κι απο πριν.Όταν ήρθε η στιγμή να δώσω πανελλήνιες,φαίνεται πως το άγχος επεστρεψε και όλοι οι φόβοι σχετικά με την υγεία μου είναι πίσω!Συγκεκριμένα τις τελευταίες μέρες νιώθω έντονες ζαλάδες και αστάθεια.Φοβάμαι να σηκωθώ απο το κρεβατι το πρωί γιατι ξέρω οτι θα ζήσω τον ίδιο εφιάλτη.Δυσκολευομαι να ζήσω και να ευχαριστηθώ την καθημερινοτητα μου.Τις ίδιες ζαλάδες τις νιώθω κατα καιρούς τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια αλλά περνάνε κάπως όταν καταφέρνω να καταλαγιάσω το άγχος μου.Θα μπορούσα να ζω ευτυχισμένη γιατι γενικοτερα έχω μια υπεροχη σχέση,μια φοβερη οικογένεια και φιλους που με στηρίζουν κι όμως κάθε μερα νιώθω όλο και πιο πολύ να χάνω το χαμόγελο μου...Λέτε αυτή τη φορά να έχω κάτι παθολογικό?Φοβάμαι πάρα πολυ...

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> Παιδια καλησπέρα!Είμαι καινούρια στο forum.Είμαι 20 χρονών και η αγχώδης διαταραχή μου χτύπησε την πόρτα στα 15 μου χρόνια όταν μπήκα σε αεροπλάνο και είχα μια αρκετά δύσκολη πτήση.Από τότε άρχισα να φοβάμαι πολύ το θάνατο και ο,τιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με την υγεία μου.Εκανα ψυχοθεραπεία για 7-8 μήνες και όλα άρχισαν να κυλούν και πάλι καλύτερα κι απο πριν.Όταν ήρθε η στιγμή να δώσω πανελλήνιες,φαίνεται πως το άγχος επεστρεψε και όλοι οι φόβοι σχετικά με την υγεία μου είναι πίσω!Συγκεκριμένα τις τελευταίες μέρες νιώθω έντονες ζαλάδες και αστάθεια.Φοβάμαι να σηκωθώ απο το κρεβατι το πρωί γιατι ξέρω οτι θα ζήσω τον ίδιο εφιάλτη.Δυσκολευομαι να ζήσω και να ευχαριστηθώ την καθημερινοτητα μου.Τις ίδιες ζαλάδες τις νιώθω κατα καιρούς τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια αλλά περνάνε κάπως όταν καταφέρνω να καταλαγιάσω το άγχος μου.Θα μπορούσα να ζω ευτυχισμένη γιατι γενικοτερα έχω μια υπεροχη σχέση,μια φοβερη οικογένεια και φιλους που με στηρίζουν κι όμως κάθε μερα νιώθω όλο και πιο πολύ να χάνω το χαμόγελο μου...Λέτε αυτή τη φορά να έχω κάτι παθολογικό?Φοβάμαι πάρα πολυ...



Να ξέρετε πάντως ότι ο ίλιγγος και η ζάλη είναι λόγω μειώσεως του αίματος στον εγκέφαλο που προκαλείται από σύσπαση των αγγείων που προκαλείται από το άγχος όταν είναι ψυχολογικός και λόγω λαβυρίνθου όταν είναι παθολογικός.Ο λαβύριθνος είναι ένα τμήμα του αυτιού που ελέγχει την ισορροπία.Αν φύγουν κάτι μικρά άλατα που έχει νομίζεις ότι πέφτεις από το Λευκό Πύργο.Έχω πάθει ίλιγγο μία φορά και με ένα φαρμακάκι το πήρα μια φορά και αυτό.Όλοι εσείς ενδέχεται να έχετε θέμα με το λαβύρυνθο και να μην έχετε τίποτα ψυχολογικό.Οπότε πάτε σε ωριλά να σας ελέγξει.Υπάρχει μία μικρή άσκηση που θα σας βοήθησει να επαναφέρετε τα άλατα στο αυτί σας στη θέση ισορροπίας και ίσως θεραπευτείτε.Μπορεί να είναι καθαρά παθολογικό και όχι ψυχολογικό το θέμα σας.Πάτε πρώτα σε ωριλά ή παθολόγο μπας και σας πει την άσκηση αυτή και θεραπευτείτε.Την βρίσκεις και στο ίντερνετ.Στρίβεις νομίζω το κεφάλι 45 μοίρες κάτι τέτοιο.Ξεκινάτε από τα εύκολα πρώτα.Ίσως τα άλατα σου έφυγαν από τη θέση τους από αυτή τη δύσκολη πτήση που λες.Η μάνα μου το έπαθε από το λούνα παρκ πριν χρόνια.

----------


## christygr

Καλησπερα και απο μενα! 
Ειμαι 25 χρονων και εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη τα τελευταια 4-5 χρονια. Μετα απο πολλες εξετασεις αξονικες καθως και ψυχοθεραπειες εχω να πω οτι τα συμπτωματα παντα θα ερχονται καποιες φορες και ισως καλο ειναι να μαθουμε να ζουμε με αυτο. Η ασταθεια και ο ιλιγγος ισως ειναι συμπτωμα επειδη δεν νιωθουμε οτι κανουμε σταθερα βηματα στη ζωη μας. Ισως αν δε τους διναμε τοση σημασια και δεν εστιαζαμε σαυτο και το παρατηρουσαμε απεξω να μειωνοταν. Δεν λεω οτι το χω καταφερει αλλιως δεν θα εψαχνα παλι για ζαλαδες και συμπτωματα στο google αλλα το να σκεφτομαστε ολη μερα τις ζαλαδες δεν οδηγει πουθενα. Χρειαζεται ψυχοθεραπεια για να μπορεσει καποιος να αρχισει να διαχειριζεται αυτα τα συμπτωματα και η οποια θα βοηθησει και γενικα στο να γνωρισουμε τον εαυτο μας. Η κριση πανικου οπως μου ειχε πει καποιος γιατρος δειχνει οτι ειμαι ζωντανη! Και οντως εχει δικιο! Σκεφτειτε αν δεν ειχατε δυναμη και δεν μπορουσατε να ανταπεξελθετε σε ολες αυτες τις καταστασεις θα κανατε μια ωραια καταθλιψουλα θα τα παρατουσατε ολα και θα σας φροντιζαν οι δικοι σας. Ομως αντι γιαυτο εχουμε κρισεις!Νομιζω καταλαβαινετε τι θελω να πω. 
Επισης κατι αλλο για σκεψη, διαβασα σε ενα βιβλιο του π. Φιλοθεου Φαρου οτι οι ανθρωποι που εμφανιζουν νευρωσεις φοβουνται να αναλαβουν την ευθυνη της ζωης τους με αποτελεσμα να παρουσιαζουν ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα και να εχουν δικαιολογιες ωστε να αναβαλουν συνεχως αυτο που πρεπει να κανουν.
Δεν ειμαι ξερολας και ουτε ελυσα το προβλημα μου. Παλευω καθε μερα. Εχω καποιες φορες αγοραφοβια εχω ζαλαδες κρισεις πανικου πολλες φορες κλαιω ειδικα μετα απο μια κριση αλλα δε θα το βαλω κατω. Και οσο κ αν ζαλιζομαστε αυτα τα ποδια ακομα μας κρατανε ορθιους. Τα φαρμακα μπορουν να βοηθησουν εν μερει. Αλλα για να μπορεσουμε να λυτρωθουμε κι να το διαχειριστουμε καλο ειναι να δουλεψουμε με τον εαυτο μας. Ευχομαι καλο κουραγιο σε ολους καλη χρονια και να χαμογελατε! :)

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου κ για το παιδακι σου,Ειναι 2 τα ενδεχομενα,ειτε ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο κ νιωθεις ετσι απο στρες κ σου σωματοποιειται ειτε σαν αυτο που επαθα αυτο πασχεις απο αναιμια κ χρειαζεσαι σιδηρο,εγω ζαλιζουμουν ειχα σιδηροπενικη αναιμια εκανα εξετασεις αιματος πηρα σιδηρο τωρα ειμαι καλα

----------


## tzab

Και γω παιδια στα ιδια εδω και 2 χρονια ζάλη, αίσθημα οτι καταρρέω, οτι πέφτω, οτι παθαίνω εμφραγμα και τα λοιπα.. Βέβαια σε ολα αυτα προσθέστε και μια διαρκή ανακατωσούρα , σαν τάση για εμετο.. Όλα αυτα γίνονται πολύ χειρότερα όταν είμαι σε κόσμο.. Πολλές φορές κάθομαι σε καρέκλα και κρατιέμαι γιατί νομίζω οτι θα πέσω( τρέλαααααα).. Η αγχώδης διαταραχή όπως μου είπε ενας πολύ καλός ψυχίατρος χτυπάει πάντα στο πιο ευαίσθητο σημείο του καθενός και αυτο που ταυτίζεται με τον αιφνίδιο θάνατο.. Η Ζάλη την συνδυάζεις με εγκεφαλικό, ενω τον πόνο στο στήθος και την ταραχή με καρδιακό. Αν το σκεφτούμε καλά όλοι μας πάνω κάτω εκεί πονάμε.(καρδιά και κεφάλι) γιατί πολύ απλά φοβόμαστε μην πεθάνουμε ξαφνικά.. Σε μένα προσωπικά όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν όταν έχασε η μητέρα μου την κολλητη της απο εμφραγμα.. Απο την στιγμή π μ είπε ότι ένιωσε ζάλη και ναυτία αμέσως άρχισα σταδιακά να εμφανίζω το προβλημά μου. Ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος μου εξάλλου είναι να μην πάθω εμφραγμα.. Οι ζαλάδες εξαφανίζονται με 2-3 ποτάκια! την επόμενη μέρα όμως επιστρέφουν δριμύτερες..

----------


## haniel

christygr πολυ ωραια η απαντηση σου... :D

----------


## fk75

2 μηνες με απαλη ζαλη και ασταθεια στην παραμικρη κινηση του κεφαλιου ,εκανα τις περισσοτερες εξετασεις και ειναι οκ αλλα δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ειναι αγχος , οταν με επιασε ολα πηγαιναν περιφημα εχω παει σε πολλους γιατρους δεν βρηκαν κατι ,δεν ξερω εχει περασει πολυς καιρος τωρα και αρχιζει και με τρελενει

----------


## fk75

εχεται κανει καμια ομαδα facebook skype για πιο αμεσα μηνυματα ?

----------


## liakleo

Επανέρχομαι και πάλι, μετά από 2 χρόνια ηρεμίας. 
Τα συμπτώματα που είχα προ 2 ετών και μ' έστειλαν στον ψυχίατρο και σε επιτυχή φαρμακευτική αγωγή, δυστυχώς επανήλθαν. Εδώ και λίγες μέρες υποφέρω από πονοκέφαλο, ζαλάδα και ταχυπαλμίες σε συνδυασμό με έξαρση στο αυχενικό μου. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω αρχίσει κι αγχώνομαι έντονα μήπως κάποιος από την οικογένειά μου και ειδικά το παιδί μου, πάθει κάτι κακό. Συμπληρωματικά, αναφέρω πως η κόρη μου, ηλικίας 11 ετών, ένα χαρούμενο και εξωστρεφές παιδί με πολλούς φίλους και ασχολίες, έχει πάθει ήδη 2 κρίσεις πανικού και επισκέπτεται παιδοψυχολόγο. Το γεγονός αυτό, σε συνδυασμό και με την κατηγορία από αγαπημένους ανθρώπους ότι "εσένα βλέπει το παιδί και κάνει τα ίδια", άρχισαν να με αγχώνουν και πάλι ώσπου σωματοποιήθηκε το άγχος αυτό. Εζησα 2 χρόνια ήρεμα εκ των οποίων μόνο τους πρώτους 9 μήνες έπαιρνα φάρμακα,, πίστεψα ότι το ξεπέρασα για πάντα και τώρα ξανά τα ίδια. Στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου σκέφτομαι μήπως έχω κάτι τελικά αλλά διώχνω αυτή τη σκέψη αναλογιζόμενη ότι τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα είχα παλιότερα. Θέλω να προσπαθήσω να τα εκλογικεύσω ώστε να μου περάσουν. Θεωρείτε ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω χωρίς να επισκεφτώ και πάλι τον ψυχίατρο;

----------


## Boulgzoro

kalhspera..egw pali tha sou poteina na kaneis synedries me psyxologo kai na bgaleis ayta pou se mayrizoun me ton logo. einai fanero pws exeis egklwbistei sta 4 sigma pou odhgoun ston paniko. swma - skepsh- synaisthima - symptwma. an katafereis na spaseis ayto ton faylo kyklo kai na ton katanohseis katarxhn ta symptwmata tha ypoxwrhsoun. mou to eipe enas psyxiatros sthn prwth krish panikou pou epatha kai me bohthhse poly. o idios mou eixe pei arketes fores mesa sthn mera na pairnw bathies eispnoes apo to stoma kai grhgores mexri na zalistw. etsi katafernoume ena fysiko hlektosok ston egkefalo mas kai parallhla apomythopoioyme tis zalades pou den exoun logo fanero toulaxiston na yparxoun. se farmaka egw pairnw pou kai pou baleriana h fytikh h se xapi ths lanos kai me bohthaei arketa. ta problhmata ths zwhs pantws den ta lynei kanena xapi kai magika trik. stratologhse thn logikh sou kai thn peithw sou pws den exeis kati organiko, shkwse ta manikia sou kai orma ths....kserw einai dyskolo alla poios eipe pws h zwh einai eykolh!

----------


## liakleo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Προσπαθώ να το πάρω αλλιώς αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο να καταπνίξω την υπερβολική ανησυχία μου για τους αγαπημένους μου ανθρώπους.

----------


## aeras77

καλησπερα παιδια και εγω εχω ζαλαδα και ασταθεια...παιρνω ladose εχω μια εβδοαμδα που το παιρνω και fredilan εδω και 25 μερες γτ ειχα και εμμονες ιδεες....προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι την ασταθεια...εχω ταλαιπωρηθει παρα πολυ

----------


## savatage

Πριν ξεκινησεις τα φαρμακα ειχες ζαλη και ασταθεια? Παρε τηλ το γιατρο σου να τον ενημερωσεις μηπως χρειαζεσαι καποια αλλαγη.

----------


## mesh88

Γεια σας, εγω ειχα ιλλιγγο και ζαλη τα τελευταια 3 χρονια σχεδον ασταματητα. Προσφατα εδωσα λυση στο προβλημα οταν επισκευτηκα εναν ωρυλα που ξερει πολυ καλα την ειδικοτητα του. Δυστυχως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεις τον σωστο γιατρο. Εχω κανει ενα σωρο μαγνητικες και αξονικες και ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα. Λοιπον, η μεθοδος που εκανε πανω μου ο γιατρος λεγεται μανουβρα Βιταλ και σαν σκοπο εχει να μετατοπισει τους ωτολιθους που εχουν ξεκολλησει (δεν θυμαμαι την επιστημονικη εξηγηση). Με τον καιρο λοιπον αυτοι οι ωτολιθοι δημιουργουν μαζα και ειναι ανεξελεγκτοι δημιουργωντας ζαλη και ιλλιγγο. Τα συμπτωματα μου πιο συγκεκριμενα ηταν οτι ενιωθα σαν να πεφτω σε λακουβες οταν περπατουσα και σαν καποιος να με κουναει οταν καθομουν με ενα χασιμο στο κεφαλι σαν να ειμαι μεθυσμενος ειδικα οταν το εστριβα αποτομα. Ο γιατρος ο ιδιος εχει βγαλει αυτην την μανουβρα και ειναι αποδεκτη απ ολη την Ευρωπη και την ονομασε με το επιθετο του (το λεω ετσι επειδη δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να λεμε ονοματα γιατρων). Μου ειπε αμα με ξαναπιασει ιλλιγγος να την κανω μονος μου στο σπιτι. Στριβουμε αποτομα το κεφαλι αριστερα και δεξια σαν να κουναμε shaker για frape πολυ βιαια, συνεχομενα και γρηγορα για 20-30 δευτερολεπτα, σκοπος ειναι να ακουμε τα μαγουλα να χτυπουν στα δοντια (φλαπ φλαπ) και ανακουφιζεσαι αμεσως. Καντε την ασκηση καθιστοι κι επαναλαβετε αν χρειαστει. Σας καταλαβαινω ολους απολυτα. Επειτα για 9 μερες λαμβανω κορτιζονη για να ηρεμησει ο λαβυρινθος. Να ειστε ολοι καλα!!!

----------


## despinak

παιδιά γεια σας. Υποφερω εδω και 20 χρονια απο διαχυτη αγχωδη διαταραχη. Παιρνω αγωγη. Eπαιρνα ladose επειδη ομως υποτροποιασα μου δωσανε seropram. το παιρνω εδω και 2 εβδομαδες. ζαλιζομαι, εχω ασταθεια και υποταση. Τα αλμυρα δε βοηθαν ουτε το efortil. xanax παιρνω εδω και 20 χρονια και δε με πειραξε ποτε. Τα συνεχιζω και αυτά. Εχει κανεις αλλος αυτες τις παρενεργειες?

----------


## despinak

παιδιά γεια σας. Υποφερω εδω και 20 χρονια απο διαχυτη αγχωδη διαταραχη. Παιρνω αγωγη. Eπαιρνα ladose επειδη ομως υποτροποιασα μου δωσανε seropram. το παιρνω εδω και 2 εβδομαδες. ζαλιζομαι, εχω ασταθεια και υποταση. Τα αλμυρα δε βοηθαν ουτε το efortil. xanax παιρνω εδω και 20 χρονια και δε με πειραξε ποτε. Τα συνεχιζω και αυτά. Εχει κανεις αλλος αυτες τις παρενεργειες?

----------


## elis

Συμπληρωμα διατροφησ οπωσδηποτε ηλεκτρολυτεσ βιταμινεσ με μεταλλα και μαγνησιο ολα μαζι για κανενα χρονο μαζι με τα φαρμακα περαστικα

----------


## Panos123

> Γεια σας, εγω ειχα ιλλιγγο και ζαλη τα τελευταια 3 χρονια σχεδον ασταματητα. Προσφατα εδωσα λυση στο προβλημα οταν επισκευτηκα εναν ωρυλα που ξερει πολυ καλα την ειδικοτητα του. Δυστυχως ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεις τον σωστο γιατρο. Εχω κανει ενα σωρο μαγνητικες και αξονικες και ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα. Λοιπον, η μεθοδος που εκανε πανω μου ο γιατρος λεγεται μανουβρα Βιταλ και σαν σκοπο εχει να μετατοπισει τους ωτολιθους που εχουν ξεκολλησει (δεν θυμαμαι την επιστημονικη εξηγηση). Με τον καιρο λοιπον αυτοι οι ωτολιθοι δημιουργουν μαζα και ειναι ανεξελεγκτοι δημιουργωντας ζαλη και ιλλιγγο. Τα συμπτωματα μου πιο συγκεκριμενα ηταν οτι ενιωθα σαν να πεφτω σε λακουβες οταν περπατουσα και σαν καποιος να με κουναει οταν καθομουν με ενα χασιμο στο κεφαλι σαν να ειμαι μεθυσμενος ειδικα οταν το εστριβα αποτομα. Ο γιατρος ο ιδιος εχει βγαλει αυτην την μανουβρα και ειναι αποδεκτη απ ολη την Ευρωπη και την ονομασε με το επιθετο του (το λεω ετσι επειδη δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να λεμε ονοματα γιατρων). Μου ειπε αμα με ξαναπιασει ιλλιγγος να την κανω μονος μου στο σπιτι. Στριβουμε αποτομα το κεφαλι αριστερα και δεξια σαν να κουναμε shaker για frape πολυ βιαια, συνεχομενα και γρηγορα για 20-30 δευτερολεπτα, σκοπος ειναι να ακουμε τα μαγουλα να χτυπουν στα δοντια (φλαπ φλαπ) και ανακουφιζεσαι αμεσως. Καντε την ασκηση καθιστοι κι επαναλαβετε αν χρειαστει. Σας καταλαβαινω ολους απολυτα. Επειτα για 9 μερες λαμβανω κορτιζονη για να ηρεμησει ο λαβυρινθος. Να ειστε ολοι καλα!!!


MESH 88 εχω τα ιδια συμπτωματα με εσενα(αισθηση σαν να περπατας σε λακουβες και σαν μια δυναμη να δς ωθει προς μια κατευθυνση)..σε ποσο καιρο σου περασε με αυτην την ασκηση?πηρες και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εκτος απο την κορτιζονη?γενικα χρειαζεται και κατι αλλο για να περασει?

----------


## maritinaxar

εχω και γω τα ιδια συμπτωματα συν ενα βαρυ κεφαλι που δε ηρεμει.τι κανατε να σας περασει ;

----------


## maritinaxar

θα μπορουσες να μ πεις μετα απο ποσο καιρο σ περασα καταλαβα για πιο γιατρο λεμε.εχω το ιδιο θεμα

----------


## dizzy

Γειά σας! Είμαι νέα στο forum! Είμαι 36 ετών και τα τουλάχιστον τελευταία 10 χρόνια υποφέρω από χρόνια αστάθεια, ημικρανία, ιλιγγο. Η ζωή μου έχει γίνει εφιάλτης. Έχω αστάθεια κι ιλιγγο 24 ώρες το 24ωρο.Ειδικα όταν είμαι όρθια και στάσιμη αλλά και καθιστή σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Μόνο τελείως ξαπλωμένη ανακουφιζομαι κάπως. Δε μπορώ να σταθώ όρθια ούτε σε ουρά supermarket για ένα λεπτό. Απίστευτη αστάθεια, πίεση στα αυτιά και το κεφάλι βαραίνει. Με τα χρόνια η αστάθεια αυξάνεται. Εξαιτίας αυτού παθαίνω και κρίσεις πανικού. Έχω πάει σε όλες τις ειδικότητες νευρολόγους, νευροχειρουργους, ωρλ, ορθοπαιδικους, παθολόγους αλλά τίποτα. Έχω κάνει μαγνητικές παντού.Εχω μια αραχνοειδης κύστη στον οπίσθιο κρανιακο βόθρο και ένας νεύροχειρουργός μου είπε ίσως πιέζει στο σημείο αυτό το στατικοακουστικό νεύρο.Επισης να κάνω πάλι μαγνητική μήπως έχω εστίες επειδή ο πατέρας μου είχε σκλήρυνση. Οι ωρλ μου λένε για αίθουσαια ημικρανία. Επίσης έχω εκφυλιστικες αλλοιώσεις από αυχένα και προς τα κάτω σε όλη τη σπονδυλική όπως κι ευθειασμο και σκολίωση αλλά αυτά λένε δεν παίζουν ρόλο. Επίσης έχω συνεχεια βιοχημικός αποβολές και δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζονται κι αυτές κάπως. SOS!!! Είναι κάποιος στο forum με χρόνια αστάθεια επί 24 ώρες και για χρόνια να με καταλάβει?Η να μου πει τι έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα και πως το αντιμετωπίζει? Έχει καταστραφεί η ζωή μου ολόκληρη κι η ψυχολογία μου. Έχω τρελάνει και τον άντρα μου που είναι ένας υπέροχος άνθρωπος. Η αστάθεια δεν παλεύεται! Ένα καράβι 10 μποφόρ η μισή μου ζωή! Επίσης συχνά έχω λιποθυμίες τάσεις! Αυτά!

----------


## dizzy

Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Η νύχτα είναι ο εφιάλτης μου. Μουδιασε όλη η αριστερή μου πλευρά μαζί με καψιμο. Φοβάμαι μην είναι καρδιά η σκλήρυνση. Έχω αρχίσει και τρέμω σαν το ψάρι. Παθαίνω μάλλον κρίση πανικού! Δε θέλω να ξυπνήσω πάλι τον άντρα μου... τον έχω τρελάνει. Θέλω να βάλω τα κλάματα... Φοβάμαι πολύ!!!!

----------


## akis1

καλα βρε αλλη πινουνε χορτο,ποτα,τσιγαρα βαρια... για να ζαλιζονται... και εμεις ζαλιζομαστε χωρις να την πινουμε, γλιτώνουμε και από έξοδα..... τι θες να πεις τώρα? όλη μέρα ζαλίζομαι και εγώ... αλλα έμαθα να ζω με αυτό.... αν χαλαρώσεις το αντέχεις....!!!

----------


## akis1

> Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Η νύχτα είναι ο εφιάλτης μου. Μουδιασε όλη η αριστερή μου πλευρά μαζί με καψιμο. Φοβάμαι μην είναι καρδιά η σκλήρυνση. Έχω αρχίσει και τρέμω σαν το ψάρι. Παθαίνω μάλλον κρίση πανικού! Δε θέλω να ξυπνήσω πάλι τον άντρα μου... τον έχω τρελάνει. Θέλω να βάλω τα κλάματα... Φοβάμαι πολύ!!!!


να μην φοβασαι.... μην δινεις σημασια στα συμτοματα.....! περνεις καπια αγωγη? αν οχι καλα θα κανεις να μην παρεις.... ψαξε για το CBD.... :)

----------


## grgagno

Παιδια σας καλησπεριζει εδω ο Βασιλιας της ασταθειας αχαχ!! επι 6-7μηνες εχω ολη ημερα καθε μερα ασταθεια περπαταω και νομιζω οτι θα πεσω η οτι το πατωμα κουνιετε λες και ειμαι σε βαρκα!!! εχω κανει αιματολογικες γενικες και ουρων αξονικη ωριλα νευρολογο οφθαλμιατρο θυροηδη ολοι μου ειπανε αγχος και ψυχολογικα!!!

----------


## rose45

> Παιδια σας καλησπεριζει εδω ο Βασιλιας της ασταθειας αχαχ!! επι 6-7μηνες εχω ολη ημερα καθε μερα ασταθεια περπαταω και νομιζω οτι θα πεσω η οτι το πατωμα κουνιετε λες και ειμαι σε βαρκα!!! εχω κανει αιματολογικες γενικες και ουρων αξονικη ωριλα νευρολογο οφθαλμιατρο θυροηδη ολοι μου ειπανε αγχος και ψυχολογικα!!!


Και εγω τα ιδια....και φοβαμαι κλασσικα για σκπ...τρελα σας λεω...εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου

----------


## dizzy

Τελικά παιδιά εμένα είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα. Έκανα πάλι μαγνητική με σκιαγραφικο κι έδειξε ότι 2 αραχνοειδης κύστες που είχα στο κεφάλι σε σχέση με το 2016 τριπλασιαστηκαν σε μέγεθος και τώρα είναι γύρω στα 3, 5 εκατοστά η κάθε μία.Βρισκονται στην παρεγκεφαλιδα στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού όπου περνάει το στατικοακουστικό νεύρο εξου και τα συμπτώματα. Σας το αναφέρω γιατι υπάρχουν πολλοί βλακες γιατροί που τις προσπερνούν επιπόλαια τις αραχνοειδης κι ανεύθυνα. Υποφέρω 10 χρόνια και τα συμπτώματα μου τώρα εφτασαν σε ακραία φάση.Αν έχετε παρόμοια θέματα μ'εμενα ψάξτε το με μαγνητική. Φώναζα χρόνια τώρα ότι κάτι σωματικό μου προκαλεί κρίσεις και μου λέγανε για ψυχοφάρμακα. Να που τελικά βγήκα αληθινή. Ξέρετε τι μου είπε ο νεύροχειρουργός χτες? Ότι οι γιατροί βαφτίζουν ψυχολογικό ότι δε μπορούν να διαγνωσουν. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει και σου λένε πάρε χάπια και ψυχοθεραπεία για να μην το σκέφτεσαι. Ψαχτειτε καλά... Πάρτε πολλές γνώμες! Εγώ αν εφησυχάζομουν ακόμα ότι είναι ψυχολογικό ίσως να ήταν μοιραίο και για τη ζωή μου. Τώρα ελπίζω κάτι να προλάβω. Αύριο κιόλας θα πάω σε έναν που μου λένε ότι είναι κορυφαίος Νεύροχειρουργός. Μακάρι να προλάβω να λυτρωθω από το μαρτύριο που περναω δίχως τέλος τόσα χρόνια. Έχω πελαγώσει τόσο που ούτε το χειρουργείο δε φοβάμαι. Πιο πολύ τις ενδοσοκομειακες λοιμώξεις.

----------


## akis1

> Τελικά παιδιά εμένα είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα. Έκανα πάλι μαγνητική με σκιαγραφικο κι έδειξε ότι 2 αραχνοειδης κύστες που είχα στο κεφάλι σε σχέση με το 2016 τριπλασιαστηκαν σε μέγεθος και τώρα είναι γύρω στα 3, 5 εκατοστά η κάθε μία.Βρισκονται στην παρεγκεφαλιδα στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού όπου περνάει το στατικοακουστικό νεύρο εξου και τα συμπτώματα. Σας το αναφέρω γιατι υπάρχουν πολλοί βλακες γιατροί που τις προσπερνούν επιπόλαια τις αραχνοειδης κι ανεύθυνα. Υποφέρω 10 χρόνια και τα συμπτώματα μου τώρα εφτασαν σε ακραία φάση.Αν έχετε παρόμοια θέματα μ'εμενα ψάξτε το με μαγνητική. Φώναζα χρόνια τώρα ότι κάτι σωματικό μου προκαλεί κρίσεις και μου λέγανε για ψυχοφάρμακα. Να που τελικά βγήκα αληθινή. Ξέρετε τι μου είπε ο νεύροχειρουργός χτες? Ότι οι γιατροί βαφτίζουν ψυχολογικό ότι δε μπορούν να διαγνωσουν. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει και σου λένε πάρε χάπια και ψυχοθεραπεία για να μην το σκέφτεσαι. Ψαχτειτε καλά... Πάρτε πολλές γνώμες! Εγώ αν εφησυχάζομουν ακόμα ότι είναι ψυχολογικό ίσως να ήταν μοιραίο και για τη ζωή μου. Τώρα ελπίζω κάτι να προλάβω. Αύριο κιόλας θα πάω σε έναν που μου λένε ότι είναι κορυφαίος Νεύροχειρουργός. Μακάρι να προλάβω να λυτρωθω από το μαρτύριο που περναω δίχως τέλος τόσα χρόνια. Έχω πελαγώσει τόσο που ούτε το χειρουργείο δε φοβάμαι. Πιο πολύ τις ενδοσοκομειακες λοιμώξεις.


ελα ρε συ στεναχωριθικα μολις το διαβασα... τελικα καπια πραγματα πρεπει να τα ψαχνουμε πολυ περισοτερο..... 

και εγω δεν ειμαι με αυτο το θεμα καλα εχω κανει αρκετες μαγνιτικες αν και δεν θεωρισαν απαραιτιτο να γινει με σκιογραφικο... δεν μου βρισκουν καπιο προβλημα... αλλα εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με την υγεια μου... γιατι δεν εχω ανχος πλεον... αλλα νιοθο υπερβολικα κουραση και αδυναμια... και παρολο που τρωω μου εχει κοπει τελιος η ορεξη... δεν μπορω να παρω με τιποτα κιλα... και φοβαμε πολυ χανω συνεχια.... ενω τρωω καθε μερα σουβλακια σοκολατες κλπ... μου λενε ολοι οτι απλα αλλαξε ο μεταβολισμος μου μολις εκοψα ενα αντικατα8λιπτικο.... εγω παλι δεν ξερω τι να πιστεψο... εχω γινει πιο αδυνατος απο ποτε...... ειμαι 85 κιλα και μιαζω με 60-70 καθε μηνα αγοραζω ρουχα μικροτερο νουμερο... εχω παει σε ιδιοτικο νοσοκομιο ζιτισα νοσιλια για να κανω γαστροσκοπιση και κολονοσκοπιση και μολις ειδαν τον θυροιδη μου ειπαν αμεσος να παω σε ενδοκρινολογο.... και λενε απο το χασιμοτο συμβενει αυτο.. και κανει πολλα προβληματα... δεν ειμαι καλα... αλλα τουλαχιστον εχω καλη ψυχολογια περα απο ολα αυτα....... 


ολα θα πανε καλα...να εισαι δυνατη....!

----------


## dizzy

Πήγα και πήρα κι άλλες γνώμες.Ούτε οι γιατροί δε συμφωνούν. Τελικά είναι καθαρα ψυχολογικό μου λένε. Μήπως γνωρίζετε να μου σύστησετε κάποιον πολύ καλό και δοκιμασμένο ψυχαναλυτη/τρια? Δεν αντέχω άλλο.Αν έχετε ακουστά κάποιους πείτε μου παιδιά. Αφού έχουμε ίδια συμπτώματα σίγουρα θα ξέρετε κάτι. Μην πάω τελείως στα τύφλα. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## akis1

> Πήγα και πήρα κι άλλες γνώμες.Ούτε οι γιατροί δε συμφωνούν. Τελικά είναι καθαρα ψυχολογικό μου λένε. Μήπως γνωρίζετε να μου σύστησετε κάποιον πολύ καλό και δοκιμασμένο ψυχαναλυτη/τρια? Δεν αντέχω άλλο.Αν έχετε ακουστά κάποιους πείτε μου παιδιά. Αφού έχουμε ίδια συμπτώματα σίγουρα θα ξέρετε κάτι. Μην πάω τελείως στα τύφλα. Ευχαριστώ!


κατσε... μισο λεπτο.. διαβασες τι εγραψες????? <<Έκανα πάλι μαγνητική με σκιαγραφικο κι έδειξε ότι 2 αραχνοειδης κύστες που είχα στο κεφάλι σε σχέση με το 2016 τριπλασιαστηκαν σε μέγεθος και τώρα είναι γύρω στα 3, 5 εκατοστά η κάθε μία.Βρισκονται στην παρεγκεφαλιδα στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού>>

τι ακριβως σου ειπε ο γιατρος???? ειδε την μαγνιτικη σου? περιεργα μας τα λες.....

----------


## dizzy

Μου είπαν πως απλώς οι μετρήσεις έγιναν διαφορετικα. Στην πρώτη μαγνητική έγραφε 1,5 εκατοστά αμφοτεροπλευρα που σημαίνει ότι τις εκλάμβανε ως 2 κύστες κολλημένες δηλ 1,5+1,5 =3 ενώ στη δεύτερη μαγνητική ως μια των 3 εκατοστών οπότε το μέγεθος είναι το ίδιο. Συμβαίνει λένε αυτό, να τη μεταφράζουν άλλωτε σαν μια μάζα κι άλλοτε σαν δύο. Πάντως οι κύστες είναι σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια και ίσως υπάρχουν κι εκ γενετής. Γενικώς αυτές λένε δε δημιουργούν θέμα. Όλα λένε είναι ψυχολογικά. Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ εξακολουθώ να έχω τα βράδια ειδικά μουδιασματα και σφηξιματα στην αριστερή πλευρά στην καρδιά. Κανείς δε με καταλαβαίνει. Σταμάτησα να διαμαρτυρομαι αλλά υποφέρω. Νομίζω πως θα πεθάνω στον ύπνο από καρδιά. Πρόσφατα μάλιστα πέθαναν 2 γνωστοί μου στην ηλικία μου κοντά στα 35 με 40 από αιφνίδιο θάνατο από καρδιά. Ο ένας από τους 2 γνωρίζω πως είχε κι αυτός κρίσεις πανικού κι ένιωθε διαφορά. Φοβάμαι πλέον μήπως η μόνιμη κι ανεξέλεγκτη εσωτερική ένταση που έχω λόγω φοβιων πως ίσως μου προκαλέσει αιφνίδια ανακοπή. Ξέρω ακούγεται τρελό αλλά έτσι νιώθω.

----------


## dizzy

Με λίγα λόγια ο πρώτος γιατρός με φόβισε για τις κύστες χωρίς λόγο. Οι επόμενοι γιατροί που είναι και πιο έμπειροι το απεκλισαν

----------


## akis1

> Μου είπαν πως απλώς οι μετρήσεις έγιναν διαφορετικα. Στην πρώτη μαγνητική έγραφε 1,5 εκατοστά αμφοτεροπλευρα που σημαίνει ότι τις εκλάμβανε ως 2 κύστες κολλημένες δηλ 1,5+1,5 =3 ενώ στη δεύτερη μαγνητική ως μια των 3 εκατοστών οπότε το μέγεθος είναι το ίδιο. Συμβαίνει λένε αυτό, να τη μεταφράζουν άλλωτε σαν μια μάζα κι άλλοτε σαν δύο. Πάντως οι κύστες είναι σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια και ίσως υπάρχουν κι εκ γενετής. Γενικώς αυτές λένε δε δημιουργούν θέμα. Όλα λένε είναι ψυχολογικά. Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ εξακολουθώ να έχω τα βράδια ειδικά μουδιασματα και σφηξιματα στην αριστερή πλευρά στην καρδιά. Κανείς δε με καταλαβαίνει. Σταμάτησα να διαμαρτυρομαι αλλά υποφέρω. Νομίζω πως θα πεθάνω στον ύπνο από καρδιά. Πρόσφατα μάλιστα πέθαναν 2 γνωστοί μου στην ηλικία μου κοντά στα 35 με 40 από αιφνίδιο θάνατο από καρδιά. Ο ένας από τους 2 γνωρίζω πως είχε κι αυτός κρίσεις πανικού κι ένιωθε διαφορά. Φοβάμαι πλέον μήπως η μόνιμη κι ανεξέλεγκτη εσωτερική ένταση που έχω λόγω φοβιων πως ίσως μου προκαλέσει αιφνίδια ανακοπή. Ξέρω ακούγεται τρελό αλλά έτσι νιώθω.


αρχικά ας το δούμε λίγο πιο καθαρά το θέμα. αφού κάποιοι πιο έμπειροι γιατροί το απέκλεισαν με σιγουριά τότε είναι καθαρά άγχος.... 

θα πας σε ένα καρδιολόγο να κανεις triplex και ακτινογραφία θώρακα ώστε να αποκλείσουμε ότι είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καρδια... 

για τους 2 γνωστούς τώρα δεν χρειάζεται να σκέφτεσαι έτσι... σε έχει επηρεάσει αυτό το γεγονός και σκέφτεσαι ότι μπορεί και εσύ να έχεις κάτι... συνήθως όταν έχουμε κρίσης πανικού και υπερβολικό άγχος έτσι είμαστε... πίστεψε με εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.... γιατί περνάω μια παρόμοια κατάσταση απλά σταμάτησα να δινω σημασία με πολύ προσπάθεια... ακολούθησα θεραπεία αρχικά με φαρμακευτική αγωγή και μετά την σταμάτησα με φαρμακευτική κάνναβη...! και έχουν μειωθεί αρκετά η ζαλάδες... αλλα όχι τελείως... υπάρχουν στιγμές που βουίζουν τα αυτιά μου και νιώθω ότι θα πέσω κάτω... όσο για τα μουδιάσματα που νιώθεις και τις ενόχλησης στην καρδια δεν έχεις ιδέα ποσα βραδια έχω πάθει αυτά που περιγραφής...

πρεπει να πας σε ενα ψυχιατρο να παρεις μια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη καπιο αντικατα8λιπτικο και καπιο ηρεμιστικο... δεν ειναι ζωη αυτο να εισαι καθε μερα χαλια... κανε κατι αμεσα για να μην περνας αυτο καθε μερα.....

----------


## dizzy

Έχω πάει σε καρδιολόγο κι έχω κάνει triplex και holter και βγήκε καλό. Όσο για τ'αντικαταθλιπτικα τα είχα ξεκινήσει και τα σταμάτησα. Ο προβληματισμος μου είναι ότι είμαστε σε χρόνια προσπάθεια με τον άντρα μου για παιδάκι και τα φάρμακα δεν επιτρέπονται. Ειμαι 37 και δεν έχω πολλά περιθώρια ακόμα για να τα παρατήσω.

----------


## dizzy

Παιδιά επιστρέφω με νέα αποτελέσματα. Ο νευρολόγος μου είχε βάλει να κάνω ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογραφημα και βγήκαν τ'αποτελεσματα. Διάγνωση για ιδιοπαθης ενδοκρανιακη πίεση. Καταγραφησαν 2 εκφορτισεις στο φλοιό του εγκεφαλου μεγάλης διάρκειας ρυθμού ΔΕ που δηλώνει εγκεφαλοπαθεια κι ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνω πάλι Μαγνητική αλλά πιο εξειδικευμένη για τη ροή του εγκέφαλονωτιαίου υγρου και 24ωρο εγκεφαλογραφημα σε νοσοκομείο για να δούμε αν επαναλαμβανονται. Δε μου είπε τίποτα παραπάνω αλλά έχω διαβασει ότι αυτό οδηγεί σε τύφλωση.Επίσης η πίεση του φλοιού του εγκεφαλου έχει να κάνει και με ΣΚΠ. Έχω πάλι θορυβηθει. Δεν αντέχω άλλο, δε μπορώ να διαχειριστώ άλλο την αγωνία αυτή και το χειρότερο τα συμπτώματα. Σας θυμίζω ότι κάθε μέρα ζω με πονοκεφάλους, ναυτία, αστάθεια, χρόνια κόπωση, μουδιασματα και καψίματα στο σώμα. Τα βράδια δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Υπάρχει κάποιος που περνάει τα ίδια μ'εμενα ίσον αφορά τα συμπτωματα και του έχουν πει για ιδιοπαθης ενδοκρανιακη πιεση? Θα το εκτιμούσα να μοιραζόταν την εμπειρία του στο forum. Έχω ανάγκη ν' ακούσω κάποιον που με νιώθει πραγματικά. Θα τρελαθώ και ξέρω πως το άγχος δε βοηθάει!

----------


## dizzy

Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Επειδή κι εγώ βιωνω εδώ και 10 τουλάχιστον χρόνια ζάλη και πολύ έντονη αστάθεια που με τον καιρό όλο και αυξάνεται και δε μπορώ να κάνω όπως λέτε κι εσείς βασικά πράγματα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω εσείς που ακολουθήσατε φαρμακευτική αγωγή με xanax και zoloft όσο τα παίρνατε δεν είχατε αστάθεια? Ρωτάω επειδή εγώ πήρα συγκεκριμένα για 2 μήνες τα xanax και τα ladose και δεν είδα διαφορά και τα σταμάτησα. Μέσα σε τι χρονικό διάστημα από τη μέρα που τα ξεκινήσατε έφυγε η αστάθεια κι η ζάλη?

----------


## akis1

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Επειδή κι εγώ βιωνω εδώ και 10 τουλάχιστον χρόνια ζάλη και πολύ έντονη αστάθεια που με τον καιρό όλο και αυξάνεται και δε μπορώ να κάνω όπως λέτε κι εσείς βασικά πράγματα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω εσείς που ακολουθήσατε φαρμακευτική αγωγή με xanax και zoloft όσο τα παίρνατε δεν είχατε αστάθεια? Ρωτάω επειδή εγώ πήρα συγκεκριμένα για 2 μήνες τα xanax και τα ladose και δεν είδα διαφορά και τα σταμάτησα. Μέσα σε τι χρονικό διάστημα από τη μέρα που τα ξεκινήσατε έφυγε η αστάθεια κι η ζάλη?


δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα εγω με τα ιδια φαρμακα στο θεμα της ζαλαδας... μονο με το xanax περναει για λιγο και μετα απο 4-5 ωρες παλι τα ιδια.... δεν ξερω τι να κανω... ολη μερα αδυναμια και ζαλαδα και εγω ρε γαμωτο..... αλλα το παλευω και ζω με αυτο....

----------


## rose45

Dizzy επειδη βιωνω ιδια συμοτωματα ενα τριμηνο τωρα και μου λενε ψυχοσωματικο εσυ πως εισαι τωρα?

----------


## Angélique

Καλησπέρα σας και καλό μήνα.
Διάβασα το συγκεκριμένο post από το πρώτο έως το τελευταίο μήνυμα.
Βρήκα κοινά με τόσους πολλούς ανθρώπους σε αυτό το post. 
Πάντα πίστευα ότι το άγχος δεν μπορεί να προκαλεί ζάλη, αλλά τελικά το κάνει... 
Είναι εν μέρει παρήγορο το γεγονός ότι τόσος κόσμος το παθαίνει από την άλλη όμως δεν θέλω να το παθαίνει κάνεις αυτό. Είναι ένα τόσο φοβιστικο σύμπτωμα. 
Όταν μου ξεκινάει η ζάλη δεν σταματάω να τη βγάζω από το μυαλό μου. Ξυπναω και κοιμάμαι με αυτή τη σκέψη και κάποιες φορές εξελίσσεται σε κρίση πανικού. Ευτυχώς πολύ σπάνια πλέον. 
Ενδεχομένως να φταίει και η χαμηλή φεριττίνη που την έχω εδώ και χρόνια έτσι.
Ίσως να είναι ένας συνδυασμός ψυχολογίας και παθολογίας. Απλά θέλω να σταματήσει όλο αυτό.
Ονειρεύομαι κάθε μέρα αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## Marg27

Ακριβώς το ίδιο είμαι κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να κανονίσω τίποτα μόνο από φόβο μη βγω έξω κ το πάθω...

----------


## dream21

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο είμαι κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να κανονίσω τίποτα μόνο από φόβο μη βγω έξω κ το πάθω...


Κι εγώ έτσι είμαι, όπως εσείς.. αλλά επειδή τώρα πια μου συμβαίνει κ μες στο σπίτι, προσπαθώ να βγαίνω και να φεύγω για να μη το σκέφτομαι..

----------


## Angélique

> Κι εγώ έτσι είμαι, όπως εσείς.. αλλά επειδή τώρα πια μου συμβαίνει κ μες στο σπίτι, προσπαθώ να βγαίνω και να φεύγω για να μη το σκέφτομαι..


Κι εμένα παντού μου συμβαίνει πλέον. 
Προσωπικά είναι το χειρότερο όλων των ενοχλήσεων που δημιουργεί το άγχος. 
Αν και πολλές φορές αμφισβήτηση ότι είναι από το άγχος...

----------


## dream21

> Κι εμένα παντού μου συμβαίνει πλέον. 
> Προσωπικά είναι το χειρότερο όλων των ενοχλήσεων που δημιουργεί το άγχος. 
> Αν και πολλές φορές αμφισβήτηση ότι είναι από το άγχος...


Εγώ δεν το αμφισβητώ και θα σου πω γιατί..
Γιατί δε γίνεται όταν είμαι σπίτι ή μόνη μου να νιώθω ότι έχω ζάλη ή κουνιεμαι, ή καμιά φορά όταν είμαι έξω και αγχωθώ, αλλά όταν είμαι κάπου όπου δεν το σκεφτώ και περνάω καλά να μην έχω τίποτα. Μιλάω προσωπικά παντα. Προϋπάρχει σκέψη ότι θα το νιωσουμε, και επειδή το σκεφτόμαστε πολυ ασχολούμαστε συνέχεια με αυτό. Επίσης, πολύς κόσμος ζαλίζεται και παλιά ζαλιζομασταν απλά θεωρώ ότι δε δίναμε σημασία. Ζάλη όταν λες εσύ πως τη νιώθεις? Σαν να έχεις κάνει στροφές γύρω από τον εαυτό σου ή απλά βαρύ κεφάλι και σα θολούρα?

----------


## asperger39

εγω το ειχα αυτο για 10 χρονια ζαλάδες αστάθεια λογο αυχένα που χα πρόβλημα απο τραυματισμο . πέρασε με φυσιοθεραπείες .

----------


## dream21

> εγω το ειχα αυτο για 10 χρονια ζαλάδες αστάθεια λογο αυχένα που χα πρόβλημα απο τραυματισμο . πέρασε με φυσιοθεραπείες .


Και μένα από τον αυχένα μου λένε είναι , αλλά το πυροδοτεί κ το άγχος.

----------


## asperger39

κι εγω αυτα περνούσα πριν λιγα χρονια κι στον υπνο ακομα νιωθα θαρρεις κι ημουν σε φουρτουνιασμενη θαλασσα κι στοφιλιζομε ειν απ τον αυχενα σπασμοι αυτο ειχα εγω .αυτο το έδιωξα που με τυραννουσε μετα απο χρονια με φυσικοθεραπεια απ πρακτικο γιατρο . ειν ενοχλητικο να το νιωθεις αυτο σου τραγανιζει τη ζωη .

----------


## Marg27

Τι γιατρός σ έγραψε φυσικό θεραπείες??

----------


## Angélique

> Εγώ δεν το αμφισβητώ και θα σου πω γιατί..
> Γιατί δε γίνεται όταν είμαι σπίτι ή μόνη μου να νιώθω ότι έχω ζάλη ή κουνιεμαι, ή καμιά φορά όταν είμαι έξω και αγχωθώ, αλλά όταν είμαι κάπου όπου δεν το σκεφτώ και περνάω καλά να μην έχω τίποτα. Μιλάω προσωπικά παντα. Προϋπάρχει σκέψη ότι θα το νιωσουμε, και επειδή το σκεφτόμαστε πολυ ασχολούμαστε συνέχεια με αυτό. Επίσης, πολύς κόσμος ζαλίζεται και παλιά ζαλιζομασταν απλά θεωρώ ότι δε δίναμε σημασία. Ζάλη όταν λες εσύ πως τη νιώθεις? Σαν να έχεις κάνει στροφές γύρω από τον εαυτό σου ή απλά βαρύ κεφάλι και σα θολούρα?


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ όταν δεν το σκέφτομαι δεν έχω τίποτα απολύτως. Αν όμως αγχωθω παραπάνω απ' ό,τι πρέπει και αρχίσω να το σκέφτομαι με παίρνει η κάτω βόλτα.
Είναι παράξενη η αίσθηση που έχω. Δεν νιώθω ότι γυρνάνε όλα. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω καλά. Μοιάζει λίγο σα να έχω κάνει κεφάλι θα έλεγα. Κι έχω και μία παράξενη αίσθηση στα ματια κάποιες φορές που με πιάνει αυτό.

----------


## dream21

> Τι γιατρός σ έγραψε φυσικό θεραπείες??


Ορθοπεδικός τις γράφει

----------


## dream21

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ όταν δεν το σκέφτομαι δεν έχω τίποτα απολύτως. Αν όμως αγχωθω παραπάνω απ' ό,τι πρέπει και αρχίσω να το σκέφτομαι με παίρνει η κάτω βόλτα.
> Είναι παράξενη η αίσθηση που έχω. Δεν νιώθω ότι γυρνάνε όλα. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω καλά. Μοιάζει λίγο σα να έχω κάνει κεφάλι θα έλεγα. Κι έχω και μία παράξενη αίσθηση στα ματια κάποιες φορές που με πιάνει αυτό.


Κι εγώ. Δε γυρνάνε ολα να πεις ότι έχω ίλιγγο ούτε τα βλέπω μαύρα να πεις ότι ζαλίστηκα. Σα να ξεκινάει από τα μάτια , σα να νιώθω βαρύ κεφάλι, κάτι τέτοιο. Δε μπορώ ούτε εγώ να το εξηγήσω επακριβω. Πάντως νιώθω περίεργα στα μάτια κ στο κεφάλι, όταν το σκεφτώ ή αγχωθώ.

----------


## Marg27

Κι εγώ τα ίδια όταν αγχωθω πολύ ξεκινάει το πανηγύρι αλλά το παθαίνω κι έξω κ παντού ίσως υποσυνείδητα το σκέφτομαι κ το δημιουργώ οι εξετάσεις μου είναι όλες καλές!Δεν ξέρω τι να πω!

----------


## Angélique

> Κι εγώ τα ίδια όταν αγχωθω πολύ ξεκινάει το πανηγύρι αλλά το παθαίνω κι έξω κ παντού ίσως υποσυνείδητα το σκέφτομαι κ το δημιουργώ οι εξετάσεις μου είναι όλες καλές!Δεν ξέρω τι να πω!


Κι εγώ το παθαίνω πάντα όταν αρχίσω να το σκέφτομαι!
Είναι αυτό που λένε: Η καλή μέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται!
Αν ξυπνήσω και η πρώτη σκέψη είναι αυτή, τότε 100% θα το πάθω.
Απλά εγώ είμαι με τις ημέρες μου. Άλλες το νιωθω και λέω άγχος είναι κι άλλες ημέρες το νιώθω και τρέμω μήπως είναι κάτι παθολογικό. 
Άστα βράστα....

----------


## dream21

> Κι εγώ το παθαίνω πάντα όταν αρχίσω να το σκέφτομαι!
> Είναι αυτό που λένε: Η καλή μέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται!
> Αν ξυπνήσω και η πρώτη σκέψη είναι αυτή, τότε 100% θα το πάθω.
> Απλά εγώ είμαι με τις ημέρες μου. Άλλες το νιωθω και λέω άγχος είναι κι άλλες ημέρες το νιώθω και τρέμω μήπως είναι κάτι παθολογικό. 
> Άστα βράστα....


Αχ ρε κορίτσια υπομονή.. είμαστε αρκετές όπως βλέπετε.. .
Τι κάνετε? Είστε καλύτερα αυτές τι μέρες?

----------


## melina34

Με τρομάζει περισσότερο το να είμαι μέσα στο σπίτι να ζαλιστώ και να είμαι μόνη μου.

----------


## Marg27

Εμένα με τρομάζει γενικώς δεν μπορώ καθόλου!!

----------

